# Lille : un 9 avril très "sauvage"



## benjamin (24 Janvier 2005)

Située aux confins de la France mais à une heure de Paris, proche de la Belgique, Lille pourrait être l'hôte agréable d'une chtite rencontre ces prochains mois. L'historique Rémi m'a confié que cela avait déjà été évoqué et classé sans suite. Que l'on aurait, s'il daignait pointer le bout de son nez, même eu l'insigne honneur d'y croiser un thebig.
Donc, en dépit de faibles dispositions pour lancer ce type de sujet, mais nouvellement épris de cette ville, je relance la machine, sans date précise (printemps ?) pour, comme dirait l'autre, tâter le terrain, voir qui serait intéressé.


----------



## Spyro (24 Janvier 2005)

Je dirais même plus: Lille c'est super !!!
Tiens, y a qu'à voir aujourd'hui y a un soleil superbe ! _(Venez vite, ça va ptet pas durer)_.
Pour faire se rencontrer des parisiens, des nordistes et des gelbes c'est parfait !!
Même les Suisses ! Bien que ce soit un peu plus loin.
Et les autres aussi !! Y a le TGV !!
Alors viendez tous !!!

_ Mais pas chez moi y a pas la place  _


----------



## WebOliver (24 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Même les Suisses ! Bien que ce soit un peu plus loin.



Ren n'est jamais trop loin...  Au point où on en est... 


Ah, ouais, 7 heures de route quand même... :mouais:  :mouais:   Bon, faut voir, mais toujours partant. Benjamin t'es fâché?


----------



## macinside (24 Janvier 2005)

prend un tgv Lausanne-paris puis un paris-lille


----------



## WebOliver (24 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> prend un tgv Lausanne-paris puis un paris-lille



TGV... TGV, j'oublie toujours ce mot... TGV... :mouais:   Merci Mackie.


----------



## macinside (24 Janvier 2005)

bon, un Paris Lausanne m'attend bientôt


----------



## ficelle (24 Janvier 2005)

et une AES du dimanche après midi, au café des orgues, à herzelle !?   

au programme, grand choix de bierres bouteilles, frites maison, et rondes flamandes au son des orgues mortiers...


----------



## Xman (24 Janvier 2005)

Quand vous voulez ch'tites bières, ch'tite fête


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Allez... je dirais que ça fait au moins 3 fois que je la tente celle-là... Je compte les points, mais au cas où... j'en serai, évidemment !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

Mouais.. comme je disais, y'a foule !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Janvier 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Mouais.. comme je disais, y'a foule !



Ben c'est à dire que c'est un peu "impressionnant"... quasiment que des modos et un admin...    
Faudrait confirmer que c'est ouvert aux nioub... à moins que...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

Tant qu'ils payent à boire !


----------



## babos (25 Janvier 2005)

cool , moi petit lillois serait très très content de voir des gens passionnés qui trainent de temps en temps sur macG


;-)


Allez , pas de paroles en l'air, faut que ça se fasse!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Janvier 2005)

en plus les macgéens de l'Ile de France pourrait venir


----------



## Mille Sabords (25 Janvier 2005)

Si je suis de retour sur Lille ce jour là, je serai volontier des vôtres !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> en plus les macgéens de l'Ile de France pourrait venir



Les Belges aussi...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Janvier 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Les Belges aussi...



oui naturellement


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

Purée !! j'espère bien que ça pourrait se faire avec tout ce beau monde !!!!


----------



## Xman (28 Janvier 2005)

Alors !!! ...une date ? J'ai soif moi !


----------



## benjamin (28 Janvier 2005)

Normalement, je passe à Lille samedi 5 février, mais c'est sûrement trop court pour organiser qqch un minimum


----------



## alèm (28 Janvier 2005)

plus tard, j'ai pas de fenêtre de tir à brève échéance un samedi... :-/


----------



## cham (30 Janvier 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Normalement, je passe à Lille samedi 5 février, mais c'est sûrement trop court pour organiser qqch un minimum



Bon déjà je serai pas là ce jour là (qui a dit super ???). Mais moi aussi je suis partant. Plutôt à partir de mars si possible. Quelques petites bières, un bon resto (genre cuisine régionale si vous vous voulez), un pitit café/cocktail pis un ch'ti bout de nuit en boîte... 

Je le sens bien, je le sens bien, je le sens bien !


----------



## nato kino (30 Janvier 2005)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Je le sens bien, je le sens bien, je le sens bien !



T'es plus enrhumé alors ?


----------



## alarache62 (30 Janvier 2005)

Je vous attends une bière à la main!


----------



## alèm (31 Janvier 2005)

pour le resto, tu prévois "moules frites" min chami ?


----------



## alèm (31 Janvier 2005)

comme ça, mackie aura encore une belle excuse pour passer 1 heure aux toilettes !!


----------



## alèm (31 Janvier 2005)

et on se fait une photo des portables sur la place du Général ?


----------



## macinside (31 Janvier 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> comme ça, mackie aura encore une belle excuse pour passer 1 heure aux toilettes !!



je risque pas, si il y a pas de chili


----------



## alèm (31 Janvier 2005)

tu nous feras le coup des moules pas fraiches !! 

(j'ai une frite d'enfer ce matin !! faut dire : n'ayant pas dormi avant cette nuit, je viens juste de me lever...  )


----------



## macinside (31 Janvier 2005)

désolé, c'est pas ce genre de moule que je mange  :love:


----------



## alèm (31 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> désolé, c'est pas ce genre de moule que je mange  :love:



avec cette élégance, je doute que tu en manges d'autres...


----------



## macinside (31 Janvier 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> avec cette élégance, je doute que tu en manges d'autres...



mystère


----------



## Spyro (31 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mystère


C'est ceux qui en parlent le plus qui en mangent le moins


----------



## macinside (31 Janvier 2005)

disons que pour le moment je n'ai pas la bouche pleine


----------



## Spyro (31 Janvier 2005)

Sois plus clair, depuis que tu changes plus ta signature je suis plus rien


----------



## macinside (31 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Sois plus clair, depuis que tu changes plus ta signature je suis plus rien



laisse ma signature tranquille


----------



## alèm (31 Janvier 2005)

arrête de croire qu'en discutant avec une fille sur internet, elle devient ta petite amie, ça fait SMG ou Pitchfork, enfin ça fait naze quoi !!


----------



## Tiobiloute (31 Janvier 2005)

Bon pour revenir à l'AES à Lille, je suis un des rares à avoir un pseudo Ch'ti, bon j'suis de dunkerque aussi, mais j'habite Montpellier .... Si par hasard vous choper un samedi pendant des vacances scolaires zone A  vous m'appellez, je viens sans fautes !!!!


----------



## Mille Sabords (31 Janvier 2005)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> je suis un des rares à avoir un pseudo Ch'ti


Oh putain le pseudo ! j'avais pas vu MDR

PS : je suis de Lille


----------



## Tiobiloute (31 Janvier 2005)

Mais je te rassure ce pseudo c'est pas la vérité même si je pourrais tenir compagnie à Mackie sur le banc des solos :-D

Bon au menu c'est potsh welsh/picon bière sinon rien !

J'allais oublier : oubliez pas vos K Way  et personne en Twingo ...


----------



## Mille Sabords (31 Janvier 2005)

si je suis sur Lille ce jour là je vous proposerais bien d'aller manger au resto 'à l'gaillette',
(prêt du Network café), c'est de la cuisine de ch'nord vachement bonne


----------



## Tiobiloute (31 Janvier 2005)

Pour des parigos tet'edvo les 3 Brasseurs ça serait pas mieux ??? J'ai entendu dire que la bière tournait toujours bien lors d'AES, donc là ça serait de la vraie bière artisanale .....


----------



## Mille Sabords (31 Janvier 2005)

Oh pardon je croyais que c'était pas se faire une bouffe


----------



## Spyro (31 Janvier 2005)

Et une girafe par personne ?


----------



## alèm (31 Janvier 2005)

et eum'mère d'origine d'euch Pod'Colé et min pater d'chés flandres, eh bin, i diso qu'c'est Pot'Je Vleesch qu'ça s'écrit d'obord !!

bin mi ch'o pitchard, alors ch'préfère chés ficelles pis d'eul'bière !


----------



## alèm (31 Janvier 2005)

pis d'obord !! adé a tertous !


----------



## steinway (31 Janvier 2005)

bon bah Rijsel (Lille, ma ville d origine) c est ok pour moi aussi, j attends que vous decidiez d une date !!!! 

on caint'ra ch'tcho quinquin !!!


----------



## poildep (1 Février 2005)

bon, en ce qui me concerne, pas en février. Mais sinon, je suis intéressé.


----------



## cham (1 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> disons que pour le moment je n'ai pas la bouche pleine



Je voudrais signaler aux modérateurs que quelqu'un s'est sûrement fait passer pour Macinside pour écrire ce post.


----------



## ficelle (1 Février 2005)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> Pour des parigos tet'edvo les 3 Brasseurs ça serait pas mieux ??? J'ai entendu dire que la bière tournait toujours bien lors d'AES, donc là ça serait de la vraie bière artisanale .....



c'est sur que face à la gare, mackie à moins de chance de rater son train


----------



## Tiobiloute (1 Février 2005)

J'avais en effet lu que Mackie avait quelques penchants pour la bière ....


----------



## WebOliver (1 Février 2005)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> J'avais en effet lu que Mackie avait quelques penchants pour la bière ....



Mais ça n'est pas réciproque...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

Bon alors ? Une date vers fin mars ?


----------



## steinway (1 Février 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors ? Une date vers fin mars ?



ca serait pas mal


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

Bah moi j'y suis tout le temps aussi, mais ça me ferait chier d'être pris quand ça se fera... alors prévoyez un tio peu à l'avance histoire que j'vous montre c'qu'on fait dans les lou pascalou pour adultes, chez nous  Fini les boissons pour prépubères !! on va passer aux choses sérieuses là


----------



## Tiobiloute (2 Février 2005)

hé je suis nouveau dans ce qui est des AES, mais je passe mon bac à la fin de l'année, et vu que je viendrais de loin, si vous avez une date pendant des vacances scolaires dites le moi, en tous cas enne'AES ass'barak ché l'panard


----------



## Xman (2 Février 2005)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> je passe mon bac à la fin de l'année



Et si on attendait que je soit à la retraite ?


----------



## Gregg (2 Février 2005)

J'ai pas lu tout le sujet appart l'annonce de benji  . Une bouffe début septembre avant l'apple expo ?


----------



## Tiobiloute (2 Février 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Et si on attendait que je soit à la retraite ?



Je parlais des vacances de Février (ce qui est assez court) ou Paques (zone A de pref ...  )

Tiobiloute ... ch'ti habitant à Montpellier .... y'a quelquechose qui cloche !


----------



## Gregg (2 Février 2005)

Tu seches un ou deux cours , tu es pas a cela prêt surtout en terminale


----------



## Tiobiloute (2 Février 2005)

Hé greg tu connais pas mes parents !!! Et je suis en première, mais voila j'ai une platée d'options en plus du Français ....


----------



## Gregg (2 Février 2005)

Non j'ai pas ce plaisir là de connaître tes parents  . Aller va bosser


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2005)

pourquouo po eune AES din tin gardin aussi pindin qu'ty es ?  

mi ch'o d'avis d'faire eune AES fin mars aussi comme i dit min gars Chaton (BackCat pour chés intimes) et pis t'inquiètes po min tiot fiu Chaton, j'bouo d'eul'duvel au Lou Pascalou, même qu'avec eune copine d'chés flindres et pis d'Omiens (Amiens pour les autres) eh bin, on est chés seuls à n'en bouère !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2005)

Nan ! y'a mis auchi quin j'y vo 

Sinon, le autres là, effectivement, passez votre bac d'abord. Là on est entre grandes personnes  On va pas attendre SEPTEMBRE ???? pour aller boire un coup non ? pffffff


----------



## cham (3 Février 2005)

Pfff... le bac  
Ben c'est qu'on vieillit, tout doucement... enfin, on mûrit j'veux dire.


----------



## macinside (3 Février 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Nan ! y'a mis auchi quin j'y vo
> 
> Sinon, le autres là, effectivement, passez votre bac d'abord. Là on est entre grandes personnes  On va pas attendre SEPTEMBRE ???? pour aller boire un coup non ? pffffff



surtout qu'il commence a faire soif  aux dernières nouvelle une cargaison de kriek et de rodenbach doit m'arrive


----------



## cham (3 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> surtout qu'il commence a faire soif  aux dernières nouvelle une cargaison de kriek et de rodenbach doit m'arrive



Et moi un semi de powerbooks 145...


----------



## Xman (4 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> surtout qu'il commence a faire soif  aux dernières nouvelle une cargaison de kriek et de rodenbach doit m'arrive



Heur's'ment qu'on contibue à boirr     ça fait rudement bien passer le temps..Hic!


----------



## alèm (4 Février 2005)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Et moi un semi de powerbooks 145...


 ch'rais pleutô in TGV 'vec un pitchard d'dins trinchportant un PowerBook 140 min ChamCaribou !


----------



## steinway (17 Février 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Située aux confins de la France mais à une heure de Paris, proche de la Belgique, Lille pourrait être l'hôte agréable d'une chtite rencontre ces prochains mois. L'historique Rémi m'a confié que cela avait déjà été évoqué et classé sans suite. Que l'on aurait, s'il daignait pointer le bout de son nez, même eu l'insigne honneur d'y croiser un thebig.
> Donc, en dépit de faibles dispositions pour lancer ce type de sujet, mais nouvellement épris de cette ville, je relance la machine, sans date précise (printemps ?) pour, comme dirait l'autre, tâter le terrain, voir qui serait intéressé.



bon alors une date pour une viree dans ch'nord ?


----------



## Tiobiloute (17 Février 2005)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> bon alors une date pour une viree dans ch'nord ?



Tous à vos iCal, je propose un des deux premiers week-ends de Juillet, soit celui du 2/3 Juillet, soit celui du 9/10 Juillet. Au moins on s'y prend bien à l'avance (même s'il est vrai que je ne connais pas tous les us et coutumes de ce forum), et ça m'arrange vu que je serais à Paris à ce moment là !    
Voila pour ma modeste contribution


----------



## steinway (18 Février 2005)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> Tous à vos iCal, je propose un des deux premiers week-ends de Juillet, soit celui du 2/3 Juillet, soit celui du 9/10 Juillet. Au moins on s'y prend bien à l'avance (même s'il est vrai que je ne connais pas tous les us et coutumes de ce forum), et ça m'arrange vu que je serais à Paris à ce moment là !
> Voila pour ma modeste contribution



ca fait loin tt ca, on pourrait pas programmer qqch en mars ou en avril ?


----------



## Tiobiloute (18 Février 2005)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> ca fait loin tt ca, on pourrait pas programmer qqch en mars ou en avril ?



Le week end du 23/24 Avril par exemple ???


----------



## steinway (21 Février 2005)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> Le week end du 23/24 Avril par exemple ???



Ca peut aller pour moi (si pas de changements d ici la )


----------



## benjamin (21 Février 2005)

Pas les 16/17, ni les 23/24 avril qui sont déjà bookés chez moi  
Reste les 9/10, ou alors on passe en mai. Quoiqu'il faudra éviter le référendum


----------



## Tiobiloute (21 Février 2005)

En tous cas j'ai donné les dates ou je serais dispo, mais bon je n'en ai pas parlé avec mes parents, donc ne me prenez pas pour un impératif


----------



## alèm (21 Février 2005)

faut qu'on voit avec un journaliste de droite et un lycéen qui doit demander à ses parents pour faire cette aes ? on est mal barré !


----------



## steinway (22 Février 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Pas les 16/17, ni les 23/24 avril qui sont déjà bookés chez moi
> Reste les 9/10, ou alors on passe en mai. Quoiqu'il faudra éviter le référendum



pas de pb pour les 9 et 10, ou plus tard aussi


----------



## cham (22 Février 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Pas les 16/17, ni les 23/24 avril qui sont déjà bookés chez moi
> Reste les 9/10, ou alors on passe en mai. Quoiqu'il faudra éviter le référendum



Alors on pose les 9-10 mars ?  :sleep:


----------



## steinway (22 Février 2005)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Alors on pose les 9-10 mars ?  :sleep:



je suppose que tu veux dire 9-10 mai, ca va pour moi.

sinon en mars c est trop tot ?


----------



## alèm (22 Février 2005)

ouais, facile por vouzottes mais mi ch'peux po faire ch'mariolle 'vec min boss !


----------



## steinway (22 Février 2005)

bon allez on se lance, je propose mars on verra bien.

calendrier en main nous avons donc les WE des 5/6, 12/13, 19/20, 26/27. Dans le dernier cas je ne pourrai etre la que le samedi.

et Ti Z'autes ???


----------



## cham (24 Février 2005)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Alors on pose les 9-10 mars ?  :sleep:


Comment embrouiller la situation au lieu de la clarifier. 
Je voulais dire les 9-10 avril. 

(Les 5-6 et 19-20 mars, je ne suis pas dispo.)


----------



## steinway (25 Février 2005)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Je voulais dire les 9-10 avril.



C est ok pour moi. 

On part sur les 9-10/04 :

- cham
- steinway

A vouzautes !!!


----------



## alèm (25 Février 2005)

oh bin tiens, ch'o in congés ch'semaine d'euch' 9 avril...


----------



## alèm (25 Février 2005)

eh chés gamins, ch's'ro bin si cht'aes lo, elle s'ro SAUVAGE !!!!!! 

Reste pu qu'à convaincre min tiot Paulo d'Outre-Quiévrain et Min Tiot Chatounet !    :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## cham (25 Février 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> eh chés gamins, ch's'ro bin si cht'aes lo, elle s'ro SAUVAGE !!!!!!



La barre a l'air placée assez haut. On réserve déjà des taxis ?


----------



## benjamin (26 Février 2005)

Après 5h30 de délibérations téléphoniques (record perso, merci la Freebox - faut dire, avec un bègue, ça prend plus de temps  ), ça marche pour le 9 avril (et le 10 dans la foulée où je serai, de toutes façons, toujours sur place).
Dites, les belges, vous venez ?
Et Rémi, t'es de la partie, t'es sûr ?


----------



## Foguenne (26 Février 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Après 5h30 de délibérations téléphoniques (record perso, merci la Freebox - faut dire, avec un bègue, ça prend plus de temps  ), ça marche pour le 9 avril (et le 10 dans la foulée où je serai, de toutes façons, toujours sur place).
> Dites, les belges, vous venez ?
> Et Rémi, t'es de la partie, t'es sûr ?



Normalement je bosse ce w-e là mais je vais voir si il y a possibilité de changer.   (ralalac 'est dure de ce concentrer)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Février 2005)

Sorry, je me suis trompé de thread, surement du au réveil trop matinal...


----------



## Spyro (26 Février 2005)

Je fais une croix dans mon iCal


----------



## alèm (26 Février 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Dites, les belges, vous venez ?
> Et Rémi, t'es de la partie, t'es sûr ?



si j'ai bien regardé mon agenda (sic), c'est ok. Pour madame, ça se décidera sous peu. Et pour toi, t'as prévu ton petit spectacle de guignol ?   

Cham : prévois les taxis mais à mon avis, Lille -> Béthunes, c'est chérot !  ou alors on va faire du ski à N½uds-les-mines !! 

Paulo : yeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssss (on a dit sauvage, non ?)

généralement dans ch'nord, on a l'habitude de s'taper tout d'suite su'ch'ventre et ch'dos comme des vieux potes, ça devrait le faire.

n'organisez pas trop : un bon rade pour s'échauffer. un bon moules-frites (voire pommes-pétêes) et un autre bon rade tardif (je sais que c'est pas ça qui manque !  )


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2005)

Evitez les bars avec de la musique de jeunes branleurs et je suis des vôtres. (si vous voulez une adresse...  )


----------



## cham (26 Février 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Evitez les bars avec de la musique de jeunes branleurs et je suis des vôtres. (si vous voulez une adresse...  )



Ben on ira dans un troquet "Jupiler" à Haubourdin alors. LoL, non on fait pas ça !!!


----------



## benjamin (26 Février 2005)

Je fais confiance aux vieux briscards de Lille ou d'ailleurs pour le point de ralliement. Du moment que ce n'est pas trop loin de la gare.  Pour les parisiens, c'est 17 euros en train (donc 34 A/R), en dernière minute. Soit le prix de quelques bières que vous prendrez quoi qu'il arrive.
Donc, on dit le 9 avril.  
Là, en gros on est déjà 5,6. Plus ceux qui ont dit qu'ils pouvaient aussi les pages précédentes. Plus deux, trois belges à débaucher. Faudrait aussi avoir un Suisse, non ?  
Et Mackie, alors ? :love:


----------



## benjamin (26 Février 2005)

C'est le premier weekend des vacances scolaires de cette zone, aussi. Alors l'autre qui allait se faire gronder par maman, il n'a aucune excuse


----------



## Xman (26 Février 2005)

J'y suis ,&#8230; avec de jeunes ou vieux "branleurs" dès lors que l'on passe une bonne soirée autour d'une bonne chope.


----------



## Tiobiloute (26 Février 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> C'est le premier weekend des vacances scolaires de cette zone, aussi. Alors l'autre qui allait se faire gronder par maman, il n'a aucune excuse



Hé nan, désolé benjamin, mais moi je suis dans la zone A et non dans la zone B, donc je ne serais pas des votres ..... une autre fois peut être   

P.S : je veux en avant prems les photos


----------



## steinway (27 Février 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Je fais confiance aux vieux briscards de Lille ou d'ailleurs pour le point de ralliement. Du moment que ce n'est pas trop loin de la gare.  Pour les parisiens, c'est 17 euros en train (donc 34 A/R), en dernière minute. Soit le prix de quelques bières que vous prendez quoiqu'il arrive.
> Donc, on dit le 9 avril.
> Là, en gros on est déjà 5,6. Plus ceux qui ont dit qu'ils pouvaient aussi les pages précédentes. Plus deux, trois belges à débaucher. Faudrait aussi avoir un Suisse, non ?
> Et Mackie, alors ? :love:



le mieux serait qu on se donne rdv dans le hall la gare lille flandres, genre en fin de matinee le temps que tout le monde arrive. vos horaires seront les miens !!!


----------



## cham (27 Février 2005)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> C est ok pour moi.
> 
> On part sur les 9-10/04 :
> 
> ...



Donc pour l'AES lilloise du 9-10 avril 2005 : 
- cham (from Béthune)
- steinway (from St-Omer)
- ... ?


----------



## benjamin (27 Février 2005)

- cham (from Béthune)
- steinway (from St-Omer)
- Benjamin (from Paris)
- Rémi (from quelque part en Bretagne)


----------



## Spyro (27 Février 2005)

"Les 9-10/04" alors hein.

- cham (from Béthune)
- steinway (from St-Omer)
- Benjamin (from Paris)
- Rémi (from quelque part en Bretagne)
- Spyro (from ... Lille)


----------



## Xman (27 Février 2005)

+ Xman from Lille


----------



## alèm (27 Février 2005)

"Les 9-10/04" alors hein.

- cham (from Bétch'une*)
- steinway (from St-Omer) ou Rijsel c'est selon
- Benjamin (from Paris) "porigo têt'eud'vô"
- Rémi (from quelque part en Bretagne-Morbihan ou in NorPoD'ColêPitch'ardie)
- Spyro (from ... Lille)
- XMan from Lille
- [M4K] Chaton from Rijsel (d'office ! on mégotte pas min tiot !)

*ó té souhé !


----------



## nato kino (27 Février 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> "Les 9-10/04" alors hein.
> 
> - cham (from Bétch'une*)
> - steinway (from St-Omer) ou Rijsel c'est selon
> ...



Si d'ici là je peux me libérer ce sera avec plaisir que je me joindrai à vous.    :love:


----------



## cham (28 Février 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Si d'ici là je peux me libérer ce sera avec plaisir que je me joindrai à vous.    :love:


T'as intérêt ti !


----------



## chagregel (28 Février 2005)

Je vais voir avec un pote si il peut m'heberger


----------



## nato kino (28 Février 2005)

cham a dit:
			
		

> T'as intérêt ti !



Commence pas à dragouiller toi !!  :love:


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2005)

"Les 9-10/04" alors hein.

- cham (from Bétch'une*)
- steinway (from St-Omer) ou Rijsel c'est selon
- Benjamin (from Paris) "porigo têt'eud'vô"
- Rémi (from quelque part en Bretagne-Morbihan ou in NorPoD'ColêPitch'ardie)
- Spyro (from ... Lille)
- XMan from Lille
- [M4K] Chaton from Rijsel (d'office ! on mégotte pas min tiot !)
- Mackie from Paris (enfin bientôt)

*ó té souhé !


----------



## cham (28 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> "Les 9-10/04" alors hein.
> 
> - cham (from Bétch'une*)
> - steinway (from St-Omer) ou Rijsel c'est selon
> ...


Bien ça : la taille critique pour amorcer la réaction est atteinte. Mais ça continue. Mise à feu dans H-... qui nous fait un compteur façon Panter ?


----------



## cham (28 Février 2005)

Ouais Bét'chune ! Ca se prononce comme ça s'éternue.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> - [M4K] Chaton from Rijsel (d'office ! on mégotte pas min tiot !)



Bon ben je viens alors 

Mais ne comptez sur moi que pour la soirée. Je bosserai à coup sûr samedi et à priori Dimanche aussi. A voir.

Restau bar boîte alors ?

PS : 'Tain... ça va m'faire bien plaisir de te revoir mon ami Rémi.


----------



## alèm (1 Mars 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> PS : 'Tain... ça va m'faire bien plaisir de te revoir mon ami Rémi.



:love: :love:


----------



## Bassman (1 Mars 2005)

Crotte ca fait un poil court pour que je monte la


----------



## WebOliver (1 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Crotte ca fait un poil court pour que je monte la



T'as pas fini ta phrase...


----------



## Spyro (1 Mars 2005)

oui enfin avril ça va, il faut pas un mois pour venir jusqu'ici, même à pieds


----------



## Bassman (1 Mars 2005)

merde j'avais lu mars 

Bon j'en cause au BackCat


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2005)

Validé d'office


----------



## benjamin (6 Mars 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Validé d'office



Et on ajoute aussi tout le reste de la MGZ pour faire une DTP Lan Sauvage ? 
Allez, si d'autres sont intéressés, il reste un peu plus d'un mois


----------



## JPTK (7 Mars 2005)

Euh j'ai pas vu ce que vous prévoyez, restau ? Bistro ? Dodo ? Les 3 ?  :love: 
Moi à Lille je veux bien passer boire un coup  :love: Mais je suis plutôt du genre à me désister avec une excuse valable au dernier moment, genre j'ai pas de chaussures ou un truc bien grave quoi  :rateau:


----------



## alèm (7 Mars 2005)

j'vous jure, chés banlieusards lo !


----------



## ficelle (7 Mars 2005)

et il y a un squatt là-bas, ou c'est retour avec le dernier TGV ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Mars 2005)

donc, c'est noté :  le week-end du 9 avril à Lille... ça devrait pouvoir le faire pour moi


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Et on ajoute aussi tout le reste de la MGZ pour faire une DTP Lan Sauvage ?
> Allez, si d'autres sont intéressés, il reste un peu plus d'un mois


 C'est prévu ouais  Bassman va sûrement arriver vendredi soir avec le Bi 2,5 à binouze-cooling  On devrait pouvoir réussir à s'étriper en vitesse avant de se voir  Sinon, dès qu'on sait avec précision combien on sera, je pourrai nous proposer un ti restau et un trocson pour se mettre en jambes.


----------



## alarache62 (7 Mars 2005)

J'y serai from lille


----------



## benjamin (7 Mars 2005)

Donc ce qui nous donne pour l'instant :

- cham (from Bétch'une*)
- steinway (from St-Omer) ou Rijsel c'est selon
- Benjamin (from Paris) "porigo têt'eud'vô"
- Rémi (from quelque part en Bretagne-Morbihan ou in NorPoD'ColêPitch'ardie)
- Spyro (from ... Lille)
- XMan (from Lille)
- [M4K] Chaton from Rijsel (d'office ! on mégotte pas min tiot !)
- Mackie from Paris (enfin bientôt)
- Bassman (from on s'en fout, de toute façon, il a pas le choix, il vient)
- jaipatoukompri
- LeConcombreMaske
- alarache62

*ó té souhé !


----------



## Bassman (7 Mars 2005)

maieu il m'a pas écrit lui dans les présents


----------



## benjamin (7 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> maieu il m'a pas écrit lui dans les présents



J'avais pensé à toi mais mes doigts ont ripé, transformant, pour quelques lettres mal placées, Bassman en BackCat  
C'est donc corrigé. Mes excuses.


----------



## Bassman (7 Mars 2005)

Tu me baiseras les pieds pour la peine


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2005)

Ouh pinaize. Alors je te prévois les sels Ben


----------



## cham (8 Mars 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> donc, c'est noté :  le week-end du 9 avril à Lille... ça devrait pouvoir le faire pour moi



L'auteur du concombre masqué dans le monde merveilleux des problèmes de l'entreprise ???  
Trop coooool ! i love you ! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2005)

c'est ch'grin Nato qui vo êt' déçu d'eut'vouèr faire d'eul'gringue à ch'prime concombre venu !


----------



## cham (9 Mars 2005)

Mi j'éto quin même gramin volach' ! 

Edit : pour ceux qui ne sont pas ch'tis depuis assez longtemps, on sait encore (parfois) parler français


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2005)

oué mais ach't'heur', c'est pitchard o chti kin keuz !


----------



## nato kino (9 Mars 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> c'est ch'grin Nato qui vo êt' déçu d'eut'vouèr faire d'eul'gringue à ch'prime concombre venu !



Qu'est-ce que c'est encore que cette histoire de légume...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Mars 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que c'est encore que cette histoire de légume...



cucurbitacée... si je peux me permettre...


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2005)

tant qu'on ne cause pas de betteraves ni de blues... 

(mi ch'fus miss betteraves en 93 !  )


----------



## bibi78 (9 Mars 2005)

Toute ma "petite" famille etant de l'autre coté de l'atlantique à cette date, je serais donc avec vous. l


----------



## nato kino (9 Mars 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> cucurbitacée... si je peux me permettre...



Attends un peu qu'on soit présenté avant de me dire des mots doux toi... :love: 

'tain ça dragouille sévère ici !! :affraid:


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> tant qu'on ne cause pas de betteraves ni de blues...
> 
> (mi ch'fus miss betteraves en 93 !  )



_le concert est terminer .... la salle est vide a pleuré ..._ :rateau:


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2005)

bibi78 a dit:
			
		

> Toute ma "petite" famille etant de l'autre coté de l'atlantique à cette date, je serais donc avec vous. l



ouaiiiiisssss !! 

moi je fais comme foguenne : je viens avec mon Bob ! 

une bonne raison pour que paulo débarque d'Outre-Quiévrain !


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> _le concert est terminer .... la salle est vide a pleuré ..._ :rateau:




toi, je t'interdis de me faire chanter !!


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> toi, je t'interdis de me faire chanter !!



c'est toi "roux remi" dans la chanson ?


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2005)

non content de devoir apprendre à l'écrire tu dois aussi apprendre à entendre le français...  


_...l'heure où Rémi va la remballer..._ 

qu'est-ce que j'emballais bien à  l'époque... mais seulement les miss betteraves !!


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> mais seulement les miss betteraves !!



mais bon, elle était rousse aussi !!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Mars 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> ouaiiiiisssss !!
> 
> moi je fais comme foguenne : je viens avec mon Bob !
> 
> une bonne raison pour que paulo débarque d'Outre-Quiévrain !



J'améne le mien aussi...    :rateau:


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> J'améne le mien aussi...    :rateau:



tu peux pas m'en trouver un deuxième ? c'est pour ma femme !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Mars 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> tu peux pas m'en trouver un deuxième ? c'est pour ma femme !



heu... attends, je demande à la mienne si elle en a un 2ém !? ...    :rateau:


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2005)




----------



## supermoquette (10 Mars 2005)

on m'appellebob et j'aimerais bien sauté rémi il semble assuré


----------



## alèm (10 Mars 2005)

tu viens mon chou ?


----------



## bibi78 (11 Mars 2005)

Quel est le programme?

Qui participe?

Et pour les Parisiens, quid de la logistique?


----------



## Bassman (11 Mars 2005)

le programme :
binouze, binouze, binouze 

Avec supplément gamer pour les professionnels


----------



## benjamin (11 Mars 2005)

Je pense venir en train samedi vers midi et repartir dimanche dans le courant de l'après-midi. Logé chez l'habitant, mais mon cas est un peu particulier.

- Pour les autres, vous voyez plutôt samedi uniquement ou samedi et dimanche matin comme les weekend AES ?

- Si samedi+dimanche, des idées d'endroit où dormir ? Ça risque de claquer pas mal.

- Pour la venue de Paris, c'est normalement, en train. Mais si des Parisiens sont tentés par la voiture et ont des moyens de locomotion, au moins pour samedi, ce serait avec plaisir.

Quant au programme, on peut s'enchaîner un petit bar, un resto, et un bar sympa ; mais encore une fois, je fais confiance aux natifs.

Allez, faut être sérieux maintenant


----------



## bibi78 (11 Mars 2005)

de mon cote, je pense que ce sera voiture, avec retour le samedi dans la foulée.

rassurez vous je vais rester modéré sur la bière.


----------



## alèm (12 Mars 2005)

perso je viens du coin en voiture (aux enviroons de bapaume pour ceusses qui voudraient) avec madame qui me sert de bob pour le retour via l'A1 et pas très loin (proche-picardie) le samedi soir (enfin le dimanche dans la nuit si les natifs nous traitent bien  )


----------



## ficelle (12 Mars 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> perso je viens du coin en voiture (aux enviroons de bapaume pour ceusses qui voudraient) avec madame qui me sert de bob......


----------



## Foguenne (12 Mars 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> ouaiiiiisssss !!
> 
> moi je fais comme foguenne : je viens avec mon Bob !
> 
> une bonne raison pour que paulo débarque d'Outre-Quiévrain !



On va y réfléchir, ça dépendra de notre horaire.


----------



## benjamin (12 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> On va y réfléchir, ça dépendra de notre horaire.



Bougez-vous 
Non mais :love::rateau:


----------



## alèm (12 Mars 2005)

allez paulo ! allez paulo ! allez paulo ! allez silvia ! allez silvia ! :love:


----------



## Bassman (12 Mars 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> allez paulo ! allez paulo ! allez paulo ! allez silvia ! allez silvia ! :love:


 moi je monte en caisse, et très surement dès vendredi soir avec mon G5 binouze cooled.

A voir avec Chadanledo


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2005)

Je confirme pour la soirée de samedi principalement. Je file le dimanche pour les 65 ans de mariage des mes grands parents  On peux faire un, voire deux bars très cools à partir du milieu d'après-midi, se prévoir un ptit gastos pas farouche pour le soir et se concerter en fonction du nombre pour le rade de repli.

Pour le restau, je vais avoir du mal à en proposer un tant que je ne sais pas avec précision (ou presque ) combien on sera à table. Parce que pour être peinards tous ensemble, il vaut mieux qu'on réserve.

Alors je recommence une liste officielle pour le restau. On se fixera les rendez-vous du samedi après-midi de façon plus "débridée" par la suite !

#1 et 2 BackCat et Madame 
#3 Bassman

Who's next ?


----------



## golf (13 Mars 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Donc ce qui nous donne pour l'instant :



- cham (from Bétch'une*)
- steinway (from St-Omer) ou Rijsel c'est selon
- Benjamin (from Paris) "porigo têt'eud'vô"
- Rémi (from quelque part en Bretagne-Morbihan ou in NorPoD'ColêPitch'ardie)
- Spyro (from ... Lille)
- XMan (from Lille)
- [M4K] Chaton from Rijsel (d'office ! on mégotte pas min tiot !)
- Mackie from Paris (enfin bientôt)
- Bassman (from on s'en fout, de toute façon, il a pas le choix, il vient)
- jaipatoukompri
- LeConcombreMaske
- alarache62
- BackCat et Madame


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2005)

Merci Golf  Mais je voulais que les gens confirment officiellement pour le restau. Maintenant, ça peut paraître superflu effectivement  ([M4K] Chaton et BackCat, c'est la même chose  ) A vous de voir si je dois partir de cette liste pour proposer quelque chose.


----------



## benjamin (13 Mars 2005)

_*Je viens :*_
- cham (from Bétch'une*)
- steinway (from St-Omer) ou Rijsel c'est selon
- Benjamin (from Paris) "porigo têt'eud'vô"
- Rémi (from quelque part en Bretagne-Morbihan ou in NorPoD'ColêPitch'ardie)
- Spyro (from ... Lille)
- XMan (from Lille)
- [M4K] Chaton from Rijsel (d'office ! on mégotte pas min tiot !)
- Mackie from Paris (enfin bientôt)
- Bassman (from on s'en fout, de toute façon, il a pas le choix, il vient)
- jaipatoukompri
- LeConcombreMaske
- alarache62
- BackCat et Madame

_*Je viens et je mange :*_
- BackCat
- Madame BackCat
- Bassman
- Benjamin


----------



## alèm (13 Mars 2005)

_et c'est reparti pour les listes alaconmaisbon_

_*Je viens :*_
- cham (from Bétch'une*)
- steinway (from St-Omer) ou Rijsel c'est selon
- Benjamin (from Paris) "porigo têt'eud'vô"
- Rémi (from quelque part en Bretagne-Morbihan ou in NorPoD'ColêPitch'ardie)
- Spyro (from ... Lille)
- XMan (from Lille)
- [M4K] Chaton from Rijsel (d'office ! on mégotte pas min tiot !) et Madame
- Mackie from Paris (enfin bientôt)
- Bassman (from on s'en fout, de toute façon, il a pas le choix, il vient)
- jaipatoukompri
- LeConcombreMaske
- alarache62


_*Je viens et je mange* :*_
- Chaton Derrière
- Madame BackCat
- Bassman
- Benjamin
- AES**-Canal Historique et Madame SonBOB 






* et je rote et/ou pête mais ne vomit pas encore (réservé à Mackie) 
** AES comme Apple Expo Sauvage, n'en déplaise à M. Apple Europe...


----------



## macinside (13 Mars 2005)

_et c'est reparti pour les listes alaconmaisbon_

_*Je viens :*_
- cham (from Bétch'une*)
- steinway (from St-Omer) ou Rijsel c'est selon
- Benjamin (from Paris) "porigo têt'eud'vô"
- Rémi (from quelque part en Bretagne-Morbihan ou in NorPoD'ColêPitch'ardie)
- Spyro (from ... Lille)
- XMan (from Lille)
- [M4K] Chaton from Rijsel (d'office ! on mégotte pas min tiot !) et Madame
- Mackie from Paris (enfin bientôt)
- Bassman (from on s'en fout, de toute façon, il a pas le choix, il vient)
- jaipatoukompri
- LeConcombreMaske
- alarache62


_*Je viens et je mange* :*_
- Chaton Derrière
- Madame BackCat
- Bassman
- Benjamin
- AES**-Canal Historique et Madame SonBOB 
- Mackie from Paris (enfin bientôt peu être)





* et je rote et/ou pête  
** AES comme Apple Expo Sauvage, n'en déplaise à M. Apple Europe...


----------



## golf (13 Mars 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> _et c'est reparti pour les listes alaconmaisbon_


Si tu veux organiser qq chose, t'as pas le choix 

Eventuellement faites aussi le point sur les capacités de co-voiturage et les tranches horaires d'arrivées.


----------



## alèm (13 Mars 2005)

Village vanguard style


----------



## alèm (13 Mars 2005)

en passant, c'est où le mieux pour que je gare la clio proche du centre ? (je suis pas vraiment venu depuis mon service national à la forteresse vauban  )


----------



## Spyro (13 Mars 2005)

_*Je viens :*_
- cham (from Bétch'une(1))
- steinway (from St-Omer) ou Rijsel c'est selon
- Benjamin (from Paris) "porigo têt'eud'vô"
- Rémi (from quelque part en Bretagne-Morbihan ou in NorPoD'ColêPitch'ardie)
- Spyro (from ... Lille)
- XMan (from Lille)
- [M4K] Chaton from Rijsel (d'office ! on mégotte pas min tiot !) et Madame
- Mackie from Paris (enfin bientôt)
- Bassman (from on s'en fout, de toute façon, il a pas le choix, il vient)
- jaipatoukompri
- LeConcombreMaske
- alarache62


_*Je viens et je mange*_(2)_* :*_
- Chaton Derrière
- Madame BackCat
- Bassman
- Benjamin
- AES(3)-Canal Historique et Madame SonBOB 
- Mackie from Paris (enfin bientôt peu être)
- Spyro


----- ----- -----​ 

(1) ó té souhé !
 (2) et je rote et/ou pête  
 (3) AES comme Apple Expo Sauvage, n'en déplaise à M. Apple Europe...


----------



## steinway (13 Mars 2005)

_*Je viens :*_
 - cham (from Bétch'une(1))
 - Benjamin (from Paris) "porigo têt'eud'vô"
 - Rémi (from quelque part en Bretagne-Morbihan ou in NorPoD'ColêPitch'ardie)
 - Spyro (from ... Lille)
 - XMan (from Lille)
 - [M4K] Chaton from Rijsel (d'office ! on mégotte pas min tiot !) et Madame
 - Mackie from Paris (enfin bientôt)
 - Bassman (from on s'en fout, de toute façon, il a pas le choix, il vient)
 - jaipatoukompri
 - LeConcombreMaske
 - alarache62


_*Je viens et je mange*_(2)_* :*_
 - Chaton Derrière
 - Madame BackCat
 - Bassman
 - Benjamin
 - AES(3)-Canal Historique et Madame SonBOB 
 - Mackie from Paris (enfin bientôt peu être)
 - Spyro
- steinway (from St-Omer) (si pas de changement de derniere minute  )


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> en passant, c'est où le mieux pour que je gare la clio proche du centre ? (je suis pas vraiment venu depuis mon service national à la forteresse vauban  )


 Le parking du champ de Mars (esplanade) est payant maintenant. Mais pas de nuit j'imagine. Moi je trouve à me garer derrière la gare du côté rue de Molinel/rue Delory. Pour le peu que tu tournes un peu, tu trouves toujours. Sinon, dernier recours, le parking souterrain du palais de congrés, c'est le moins cher, mais faudra trouver les horaires de fermure  Reste aussi les stations de metro en périphérie : porte des postes, porte de Douai, porte d'arras ou porte de Valenciennes (dans le désordre, j'aime bien ). En dehors  de ça, sauf arrangement particulier, pas de solution miracle. Désolé 

Pour les horaires d'arrivée le samedi après-midi, si on peut voir ça dans un deuxième temps, après avoir bloqué le restau, ça serait cool


----------



## cham (13 Mars 2005)

_*Je viens :*_
 - Benjamin (from Paris) "porigo têt'eud'vô"
 - Rémi (from quelque part en Bretagne-Morbihan ou in NorPoD'ColêPitch'ardie)
 - Spyro (from ... Lille)
 - XMan (from Lille)
 - [M4K] Chaton from Rijsel (d'office ! on mégotte pas min tiot !) et Madame
 - Mackie from Paris (enfin bientôt)
 - Bassman (from on s'en fout, de toute façon, il a pas le choix, il vient)
 - jaipatoukompri
 - LeConcombreMaske
 - alarache62


_*Je viens et je mange*_(2)_* :*_
 - Chaton Derrière
 - Madame BackCat
 - Bassman
 - Benjamin
 - AES(3)-Canal Historique et Madame SonBOB 
 - Mackie from Paris (enfin bientôt peu être)
 - Spyro
 - steinway (from St-Omer) (si pas de changement de derniere minute  )
 - cham (from Bétch'une(1))

Et me v'là en fin de liste   

Pour le resto, n'oubliez pas de compter les filles que vous amenez (on peut toujours rêver, hein).


----------



## alèm (13 Mars 2005)

_*Je viens :*_
- cham (from Bétch'une(1))
- steinway (from St-Omer) ou Rijsel c'est selon
- Benjamin (from Paris) "porigo têt'eud'vô"
- Rémi (from quelque part en Bretagne-Morbihan ou in NorPoD'ColêPitch'ardie)
- Spyro (from ... Lille)
- XMan (from Lille)
- [M4K] Chaton from Rijsel (d'office ! on mégotte pas min tiot !) et Madame
- Mackie from Paris (enfin bientôt)
- Bassman (from on s'en fout, de toute façon, il a pas le choix, il vient)
- jaipatoukompri
- LeConcombreMaske
- alarache62


_*Je viens et je mange*_(2)_* :*_
- Chaton Derrière
- Madame BackCat
- Bassman
- Benjamin
- AES(3)-Canal Historique et Madame SonBOB 
- Mackie from Paris (enfin bientôt peu être)
- Spyro
 - cham (from Bétch'une(1))


----- ----- -----​ 

(1) ó té souhé !
 (2) et je rote et/ou pête  et je vomis façon macinside
 (3) AES comme Apple Expo Sauvage, n'en déplaise à M. Apple Europe...


----------



## steinway (14 Mars 2005)

_*Je viens :*_
- Benjamin (from Paris) "porigo têt'eud'vô"
- Rémi (from quelque part en Bretagne-Morbihan ou in NorPoD'ColêPitch'ardie)
- Spyro (from ... Lille)
- XMan (from Lille)
- [M4K] Chaton from Rijsel (d'office ! on mégotte pas min tiot !) et Madame
- Mackie from Paris (enfin bientôt)
- Bassman (from on s'en fout, de toute façon, il a pas le choix, il vient)
- jaipatoukompri
- LeConcombreMaske
- alarache62


_*Je viens et je mange*_(2)_* :*_
- Chaton Derrière
- Madame BackCat
- Bassman
- Benjamin
- AES(3)-Canal Historique et Madame SonBOB 
- Mackie from Paris (enfin bientôt peu être)
- Spyro
- steinway (from St-Omer) (si pas de changement de derniere minute  )
 - cham (from Bétch'une(1))


----- ----- -----​ 

(1) ó té souhé !
 (2) et je rote et/ou pête  et je vomis façon macinside
 (3) AES comme Apple Expo Sauvage, n'en déplaise à M. Apple Europe...


----------



## bibi78 (14 Mars 2005)

_*Je viens :*_
- Benjamin (from Paris) "porigo têt'eud'vô"
- Rémi (from quelque part en Bretagne-Morbihan ou in NorPoD'ColêPitch'ardie)
- Spyro (from ... Lille)
- XMan (from Lille)
- [M4K] Chaton from Rijsel (d'office ! on mégotte pas min tiot !) et Madame
- Mackie from Paris (enfin bientôt)
- Bassman (from on s'en fout, de toute façon, il a pas le choix, il vient)
- jaipatoukompri
- LeConcombreMaske
- alarache62


_*Je viens et je mange*_(2)_* :*_
- Chaton Derrière
- Madame BackCat
- Bassman
- Benjamin
- AES(3)-Canal Historique et Madame SonBOB 
- Mackie from Paris (enfin bientôt peu être)
- Spyro
- steinway (from St-Omer) (si pas de changement de derniere minute  )
- cham (from Bétch'une(1))
- bibi78


----- ----- -----​


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Mars 2005)

Moi je me tate... il faudrait que je vois... je viendrais peut-etre bien


----------



## benjamin (18 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Moi je me tate... il faudrait que je vois... je viendrais peut-etre bien



Tâte-toi si tu veux, mais tu viens quand même


----------



## benjamin (18 Mars 2005)

En plus, regarde cette liste. Mis à part moi et quelques autres, il n'y a que des gens biens :bebe:


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Mars 2005)

Le truc c'est qu'il faudrait que je fasse des arrangements pour le transport et le logement :rateau: 

Mais sinon a part toi et quelques autres, y a effectivement l'air d'y avoir des gens bien


----------



## Spyro (18 Mars 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> En plus, regarde cette liste. Mis à part moi et quelques autres, il n'y a que des gens biens :bebe:


Oui mais dans cette liste de noms j'en vois qui manquent...


----------



## Bassman (18 Mars 2005)

Permet moi de te contredire Spyro, mais il n'a rien a faire dans la liste lui. Autant eux, d'accord, mais lui nan, impossible


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2005)

hein ?


----------



## Spyro (18 Mars 2005)

Deux


----------



## benjamin (18 Mars 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> hein ?



Ouf, cela me rassure de voir que je ne suis pas le seul à n'avoir rien compris à sa phrase  
Tiens, je suis ce weekend à Lille, au fait (pour planifier, évidemment)


----------



## macinside (18 Mars 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Ouf, cela me rassure de voir que je ne suis pas le seul à n'avoir rien compris à sa phrase
> Tiens, je suis ce weekend à Lille, au fait (pour planifier, évidemment)



ça tombe bien ce week-end spyro est en suisse


----------



## benjamin (18 Mars 2005)

Remarque, je ne savais même pas que l'AESuisse était ce weekend


----------



## Spyro (18 Mars 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Remarque, je ne savais même pas que l'AESuisse était ce weekend





> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez de bouler rouge l'admin plus tard.


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Mars 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Remarque, je ne savais même pas que l'AESuisse était ce weekend


 Ben moi je savais pas qu'il y avait une AES Lilloise


----------



## macinside (18 Mars 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Remarque, je ne savais même pas que l'AESuisse était ce weekend





			
				Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi je savais pas qu'il y avait une AES Lilloise



c'est finit les gamins ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est finit les gamins ?


 La douche froide, la douche froide, la douche froide !!!!


----------



## macinside (18 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La douche froide, la douche froide, la douche froide !!!!



pour benjamin et toi


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Mars 2005)

T'as pas compris, c'est pour toi :rateau: 

Ca remets les idees en place et ca calme


----------



## macinside (18 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas compris, c'est pour toi :rateau:
> 
> Ca remets les idees en place et ca calme



impossible  :rateau:


----------



## benjamin (18 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pour benjamin et toi



Une douche froide avec Angie ? Hum... Laisse-moi le temps de la réflexion


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Mars 2005)

je crois pas que mon copain serait d'accord    :rateau:


----------



## macinside (18 Mars 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Une douche froide avec Angie ? Hum... Laisse-moi le temps de la réflexion



et comment va ta belle famille ?


----------



## alèm (18 Mars 2005)

_*Je viens :*_
- cham (from Bétch'une(1))
- steinway (from St-Omer) ou Rijsel c'est selon
- Benjamin (from Paris) "porigo têt'eud'vô"
- Rémi (from quelque part en Bretagne-Morbihan ou in NorPoD'ColêPitch'ardie)
- Spyro (from ... Lille)
- XMan (from Lille)
- [M4K] Chaton from Rijsel (d'office ! on mégotte pas min tiot !) et Madame
- Mackie from Paris (enfin bientôt)
- Bassman (from on s'en fout, de toute façon, il a pas le choix, il vient)
- jaipatoukompri
- LeConcombreMaske
- alarache62


_*Je viens et je mange*_(2)_* :*_
- Chaton Derrière
- Madame BackCat
- Bassman
- Benjamin
- AES(3)-Canal Historique et Madame SonBOB 
- Mackie from Paris (enfin bientôt peu être)
- Spyro
- steinway (from St-Omer) (si pas de changement de derniere minute  )
- cham (from Bétch'une(1))
- bibi78

_*Se tâte*_(4)_* :*_
- Petite Chose Moderne


----- ----- -----​ 

(1) ó té souhé !
 (2) et je rote et/ou pête  et je vomis façon macinside
 (3) AES comme Apple Expo Sauvage, n'en déplaise à M. Apple Europe... 
(4)attention, ça tâche


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Mars 2005)

Merci Remi


----------



## benjamin (21 Mars 2005)

Il reste moins de trois semaines maintenant et il faut régler quelques détails ; on va dire que ce sera notre mission ces prochains jours.
En l'absence de Lou Pascalou dans cette ville (étrange, tout de même), où se rencontrer (dans un bar, c'est bien mieux - donc à définir par les locaux), et à quelle heure ? (15, 16, 17). Pour le resto, il est déjà convenu qu'on réservera quelque part, donc c'est déjà bien parti.
Je suis sur Lille normalement du vendredi au dimanche. Donc s'il y a une navette parisienne, c'est sans moi.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2005)

Dès que vous sentez que la liste est figée pour le soir, vous le dites et je cherche le restau : j'en proposerai 2-3 pour qu'on puisse choisir en fonction du prix notamment ?

Pour le trocson du samedi après-midi, on a pas mal de possibilités :
*- Le Tudor after burn (Kwak à la pression )*
_C'est bien, c'est classe, c'est tranquille, idéal pour draguer votre nouvelle conquête, même si il faut aligner la tune derrière. Les cocktails sont variés et pas mauvais du tout, la déco est originale (donc on aime, ou on aime pas, perso, je ne suis pas fan des canapés en peau de zèbre), on est servi rapidement et aimablement,... Bref, c'est sympa...
7J/7 16h-3h 
Prix de la bière: Bière : 3,7¤. du cocktail: Cocktail : 9,2¤.
12 rue de la Vieille Comédie - LILLE_
*- L'Atomic*
_Dans la multitude de bars de la rue Solférino, ne manquez pas l?Atomic. Il n?est certes pas très grand et ne paie pas de mine de l?extérieur mais prenez néanmoins la peine d?y entrer. Vous ne pourrez qu?apprécier l?accueil et les innombrables shooters que vous dégusterez sur de la musique pop. Alors, n?hésitez pas, allez y et, foi de Chtimi, vous y retournerez.
7J/7 18h-3h 
Prix de la bière: Bière : 2,5¤. du cocktail: Cocktail : 5¤.
138 rue Solférino - LILLE_

Ça, c'en est deux que j'aime assez... 
Çui-là n'est pas mal non plus...
Ou encore, faites un tour là...


----------



## Bassman (21 Mars 2005)

C'est lequel chaton qui offre des Kwak gratos ??   
[/mode ultra private que y'a que nous 2 qu'on comprend  ]


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2005)

Le tudor !!

Oublies pas les bouts de verre hein ?


----------



## steinway (21 Mars 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Dès que vous sentez que la liste est figée pour le soir, vous le dites et je cherche le restau : j'en proposerai 2-3 pour qu'on puisse choisir en fonction du prix notamment ?
> 
> Pour le trocson du samedi après-midi, on a pas mal de possibilités :
> *- Le Tudor after burn (Kwak à la pression )*
> ...



parfait !!!  (je pencherais plus pour la rue solfe, on pourra enchainer les  bars  )

pour les restaus je vois bien la chicoree histoire de faire decouvrir notre chere cuisine flamande dans un cadre sympa

et ti 'zautes quesch t'ein peinches ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2005)

Ouais... mais un samedi soir, pas de reservation je crois. Et puis c'est pas un poil "usine" ? On peut se tenter "la renaissance" (place des Reignaux : cuisine flammande aussi et budget ultra correct) aussi... Y'a toujours les moules aussi. Sinon, on peut se faire une "table du boucher" si y'a des carnassiers et histoire de taper dans le vieux Lille.

Pour les bars, on va pouvoir évoluer dans l'après-midi... Commencer au centre et se diriger vers la rue Solférino bien entendu pour la soirée


----------



## Bassman (21 Mars 2005)

Moi je suis le chat de toutes facons


----------



## JPTK (21 Mars 2005)

_*Je viens :*_
- cham (from Bétch'une(1))
- steinway (from St-Omer) ou Rijsel c'est selon
- Benjamin (from Paris) "porigo têt'eud'vô"
- Rémi (from quelque part en Bretagne-Morbihan ou in NorPoD'ColêPitch'ardie)
- Spyro (from ... Lille)
- XMan (from Lille)
- [M4K] Chaton from Rijsel (d'office ! on mégotte pas min tiot !) et Madame
- Mackie from Paris (enfin bientôt)
- Bassman (from on s'en fout, de toute façon, il a pas le choix, il vient)
- LeConcombreMaske
- alarache62


_*Je viens et je mange*_(2)_* :*_
- Chaton Derrière
- Madame BackCat
- Bassman
- Benjamin
- AES(3)-Canal Historique et Madame SonBOB 
- Mackie from Paris (enfin bientôt peu être)
- Spyro
- steinway (from St-Omer) (si pas de changement de derniere minute  )
- cham (from Bétch'une(1))
- bibi78

_*Se tâte*_(4)_* :*_
- Petite Chose Moderne
- jaipatoukompri (ouai je voudrais pas non plus qu'on croit que je viens à coup sûr :rose: )


----- ----- -----​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis le chat de toutes facons


 Nan ! C'est moi le chat ! :hosto:


----------



## ficelle (22 Mars 2005)

après le chili con carne, mackie va decouvrir le potjevlesh... prevoyez un sac plastique !


----------



## steinway (22 Mars 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> après le chili con carne, mackie va decouvrir le potjevlesh... prevoyez un sac plastique !



on ne critique pas nos plats flamands svp  en plus du potjevleesch, vous aurez aussi la possibilite de gouter au waterzoï et au hochepot...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Mars 2005)

bon, apparemment, ça sera sans moi... hélas... 
 je confirme dés que...


----------



## alèm (22 Mars 2005)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> on ne critique pas nos plats flamands svp  en plus du potjevleesch, vous aurez aussi la possibilite de gouter au waterzoï et au hochepot...



je crois pas que ficelle puisse critiquer quoique ce soit du côté flamand, il est d'Hazebrouck !!  (et quand on lit son nom officiel, on ne peut plus se tromper ! )


----------



## alèm (22 Mars 2005)

et pis on écrit pot'je vleesch !


----------



## steinway (22 Mars 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> je crois pas que ficelle puisse critiquer quoique ce soit du côté flamand, il est d'Hazebrouck !!  (et quand on lit son nom officiel, on ne peut plus se tromper ! )


----------



## steinway (22 Mars 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> et pis on écrit pot'je vleesch !



pour mi che chra des carbonades


----------



## alèm (22 Mars 2005)

ch'9 avril, mi et m'tiote femme, on maquera des ficelles picardes ch'midi ! eum'mère elle fait o merveille !


----------



## benjamin (28 Mars 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> bon, apparemment, ça sera sans moi... hélas...
> je confirme dés que...



Déjà, t'as pas le choix, tu viens  



			
				[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ouais... mais un samedi soir, pas de reservation je crois. Et puis c'est pas un poil "usine" ? On peut se tenter "la renaissance" (place des Reignaux : cuisine flammande aussi et budget ultra correct) aussi... Y'a toujours les moules aussi. Sinon, on peut se faire une "table du boucher" si y'a des carnassiers et histoire de taper dans le vieux Lille.
> 
> Pour les bars, on va pouvoir évoluer dans l'après-midi... Commencer au centre et se diriger vers la rue Solférino bien entendu pour la soirée



Ça me paraît bien. Début d'aprèm au centre, puis bouger ensuite.
J'aime assez la description du premier bar, mis à bar la peau de zèbre.


----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2005)

dites, comme dirait ficelle, on pourrait aussi se finir le dimanche au fameux Café Des Orgues hein !


----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2005)

:love:


----------



## ficelle (29 Mars 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> dites, comme dirait ficelle, on pourrait aussi se finir le dimanche au fameux Café Des Orgues hein !



ce serait vache de faire ça sans moi !


----------



## alèm (30 Mars 2005)

à ce propos, j'ai pris un avatar pour faire plaisir à Chaton ! 

bécot min fiu !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Ça me paraît bien. Début d'aprèm au centre, puis bouger ensuite.
> J'aime assez la description du premier bar, mis à bar la peau de zèbre.



Ben ouais. Puis on ne va pas faire qu'un trocson. Faut qu'vous montre deux trois bouges sympas, y'en a plein 

Pour ce qui est des orgues, c'est une grande idée !! Mis à part le fait que je n'y serai (peut-être) pas, c'est le mieux que vous ayez à faire Dimanche. Désolé pour Ficelle 

Merci pour la fraise des bois ami Rémi  Mais si j'aime bien ce fruit sauvage, mon c½ur appartient au kiwi


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2005)

Ah.. j'oubliais. Toujours 11 pour la bouffe du samedi ? Si ça ne doit pas bouger, je ne vais pas tarder à nous sélectionner l'"endroit"


----------



## steinway (30 Mars 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ah.. j'oubliais. Toujours 11 pour la bouffe du samedi ? Si ça ne doit pas bouger, je ne vais pas tarder à nous sélectionner l'"endroit"



de mon cote c est ok pour la bouffe


----------



## Bassman (31 Mars 2005)

moi j'ai pas envie de manger avec BackCat par contre, j'peux pas le blairer c'mec


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2005)

Moi non plus j'ai pas envie de bouffer avec toi, chienne lubrique ! mais on n'fait pas que c'qu'on veut dans la vie...


----------



## Lio70 (3 Avril 2005)

_*Je viens :*_
- cham (from Bétch'une(1))
- steinway (from St-Omer) ou Rijsel c'est selon
- Benjamin (from Paris) "porigo têt'eud'vô"
- Rémi (from quelque part en Bretagne-Morbihan ou in NorPoD'ColêPitch'ardie)
- Spyro (from ... Lille)
- XMan (from Lille)
- [M4K] Chaton from Rijsel (d'office ! on mégotte pas min tiot !) et Madame
- Mackie from Paris (enfin bientôt)
- Bassman (from on s'en fout, de toute façon, il a pas le choix, il vient)
- LeConcombreMaske
- alarache62


_*Je viens et je mange*_(2)_* :*_
- Chaton Derrière
- Madame BackCat
- Bassman
- Benjamin
- AES(3)-Canal Historique et Madame SonBOB 
- Mackie from Paris (enfin bientôt peu être)
- Spyro
- steinway (from St-Omer) (si pas de changement de derniere minute  )
- cham (from Bétch'une(1))
- bibi78
- Lio70

_*Se tâte*_(4)_* :*_
- Petite Chose Moderne
- jaipatoukompri (ouai je voudrais pas non plus qu'on croit que je viens à coup sûr :rose: )


----- ----- -----​


----------



## steinway (3 Avril 2005)

_*Je viens :

*_- Rémi (from quelque part en Bretagne-Morbihan ou in NorPoD'ColêPitch'ardie)
- XMan (from Lille)
- LeConcombreMaske
- alarache62


_*Je viens et je mange*__* :

*_ - Chaton Derrière
- Madame BackCat
- [M4K] Chaton from Rijsel 
- Bassman
- Benjamin
- AES-Canal Historique et Madame SonBOB 
- Mackie from Paris (enfin bientôt peu être)
- Spyro
- steinway (from St-Omer) 
- cham (from Bétch'une)
- bibi78
- Lio70

_*Se tâte*__* :

*_ - Petite Chose Moderne
- jaipatoukompri (ouai je voudrais pas non plus qu'on croit que je viens à coup sûr :rose: )


----------



## benjamin (3 Avril 2005)

Bienvenue dans la galère, Lio 
Les deux qui se tâtent, des infos ? D'autres ralliements de dernière minute ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Avril 2005)

hélas sans moi... la vie n'est pas un long fleuve tranquille...  :hein: 
Amusez vous bien...  

_*Je viens :

*_- Rémi (from quelque part en Bretagne-Morbihan ou in NorPoD'ColêPitch'ardie)
- XMan (from Lille)
- alarache62


_*Je viens et je mange*__* :

*_ - Chaton Derrière
- Madame BackCat
- [M4K] Chaton from Rijsel 
- Bassman
- Benjamin
- AES-Canal Historique et Madame SonBOB 
- Mackie from Paris (enfin bientôt peu être)
- Spyro
- steinway (from St-Omer) 
- cham (from Bétch'une)
- bibi78
- Lio70

_*Se tâte*__* :

*_ - Petite Chose Moderne
- jaipatoukompri (ouai je voudrais pas non plus qu'on croit que je viens à coup sûr :rose: )


----------



## Bassman (4 Avril 2005)

snif


----------



## Lio70 (4 Avril 2005)

Dommage que tu ne viennes pas, Concombre!
Au fait, il faudrait se mettre d'accord sur l'heure et l'endroit, non? Cest déjà dans 5 jours. Et quand l'AES se termine-t-elle?

Question transport, je viendrai en voiture. Je peux prendre quelqu'un à Liège s'il ya un(e) amateur.


----------



## alèm (5 Avril 2005)

suffit de relire. Rencart Samedi vers l'après-midi dans un des bouges (genre peau de zebre) puis après Chaton nous sert de guide hein ! et ça se finit quand les bars ferment pour les plus tardifs ? 

par contre, si quelqu'un peut héberger nos belges, qu'ils ne soient pas obligés de dormir dans des Formule 1. Et pensez aux Bobs (moi, ayé, intégrée à la voiture  )


----------



## Foguenne (5 Avril 2005)

Nous ne pourrons pas nous joindre à vous.   
Impossibilité de changer mon w-e de garde.


----------



## benjamin (5 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Nous ne pourrons pas nous joindre à vous.
> Impossibilité de changer mon w-e de garde.



Ah oui, mais ça va tout de suite beaucoup moins bien marcher  
Et l'autre liégoise ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Avril 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Bienvenue dans la galère, Lio
> Les deux qui se tâtent, des infos ? D'autres ralliements de dernière minute ?


 Ben, pas beaucoup d'arrangements jusqu'a present, c'est pas l'envie qui manque pourtant


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Avril 2005)

Bon, je vous tiens le plus rapidement au courant hein


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Avril 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Dommage que tu ne viennes pas, Concombre!
> Au fait, il faudrait se mettre d'accord sur l'heure et l'endroit, non? Cest déjà dans 5 jours. Et quand l'AES se termine-t-elle?
> 
> Question transport, je viendrai en voiture. Je peux prendre quelqu'un à Liège s'il ya un(e) amateur.


 Moi  ?

Tiens, comment est-ce que je ne vois ce message que maintenant ? :rateau: va falloir arreter le cafe je crois :rateau:


----------



## macinside (5 Avril 2005)

bon, derniers TGV pour paris a 22h a lille europe, il y a de l'hébergement ?


----------



## benjamin (5 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, derniers TGV pour paris a 22h a lille europe, il y a de l'hébergement ?



Quelques banquettes dans des Bars feront l'affaire. Mais on peut quand même prévoir de squatter qq part jusqu'au petit matin


----------



## macinside (5 Avril 2005)

justement, les nordistes on des plans squatte ?


----------



## alèm (5 Avril 2005)

je peux voir à ramener deux parisiens vers Péronne dans la Somme, les héberger et les ramener sur paname ensuite mais prévoyez vos sacs de couchage hein !


----------



## alèm (5 Avril 2005)

mackie : vomi interdit sinon tu rachètes la clio !


----------



## macinside (5 Avril 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> mackie : vomi interdit sinon tu rachètes la clio !



promis


----------



## Bassman (5 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Nous ne pourrons pas nous joindre à vous.
> Impossibilité de changer mon w-e de garde.


 
re snif


----------



## Spyro (5 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> justement, les nordistes on des plans squatte ?


J'ai bien un matelas en bonus (dans le centre de Lille donc), mais la moquette est neuve  :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:

_ Et j'ai pas de bâche pour mettre par terre _


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Avril 2005)

Et bien on dirait que finalement je viens 

_*Je viens :

*_- Rémi (from quelque part en Bretagne-Morbihan ou in NorPoD'ColêPitch'ardie)
- XMan (from Lille)
- alarache62


_*Je viens et je mange*__* :

*_ - Chaton Derrière
- Madame BackCat
- [M4K] Chaton from Rijsel 
- Bassman
- Benjamin
- AES-Canal Historique et Madame SonBOB 
- Mackie from Paris (enfin bientôt peu être)
- Spyro
- steinway (from St-Omer) 
- cham (from Bétch'une)
- bibi78
- Lio70
- Modern Thing (from Luik)

_*Se tâte*__* :

*_
- jaipatoukompri (ouai je voudrais pas non plus qu'on croit que je viens à coup sûr :rose: )


----------



## benjamin (5 Avril 2005)

Mais cela se présente bien tout ça, dites-moi :style:

//edit: j'en profiterai pour te raconter mes déboires avec Apple qui ne veut pas me changer l'iBook, et tout juste le réparer :bebe: (discussions passionnantes, n'est-ce pas...).


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Avril 2005)

Y a moyen de discutter  tu me diras qui suit ton dossier


----------



## macinside (5 Avril 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Mais cela se présente bien tout ça, dites-moi :style:
> 
> //edit: j'en profiterai pour te raconter mes déboires avec Apple qui ne veut pas me changer l'iBook, et tout juste le réparer :bebe: (discussions passionnantes, n'est-ce pas...).



encore ? :rateau:


----------



## benjamin (5 Avril 2005)

Je précise, pour les plus téméraires, que l'on prévoit de la neige à Lille et des températures proches de 0° ce weekend. Et ce n'est pas une blague


----------



## Lio70 (5 Avril 2005)

Pourriez-vous proposer un horaire et des endroits pour l'après-midi et le soir? qu'on puisse s'organiser...

Pour ma part, je quitterai Liège samedi en fin de matinée et arriverai donc en milieu d'après-midi. Après le resto du soir, je suppose qu'il vaut mieux passer la nuit à Lille plutôt que reprendre la route direct. Faudrait savoir, histoire de réserver une chambre d'hôtel...

Dommage que tu ne viennes pas Paul mais on boira à ta santé !


----------



## macinside (5 Avril 2005)

la question qui tue : c'est angie ou lionel qui fait le bob ?


----------



## macinside (5 Avril 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Je précise, pour les plus téméraires, que l'on prévoit de la neige à Lille et des températures proches de 0° ce weekend. Et ce n'est pas une blague



on a connu pire en suisse :love:


----------



## Spyro (5 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien un matelas en bonus (dans le centre de Lille donc), mais la moquette est neuve  :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:
> 
> _ Et j'ai pas de bâche pour mettre par terre _


J'ai aussi la place de mettre 2 ou 3 matelas gonflables (ou pliables, roulables, fumables ou que sais je encore).
Et il y a un radiateur électrique  
Et y a le wifi aussi


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la question qui tue : c'est angie ou lionel qui fait le bob ?


 j'ai pas le permis


----------



## macinside (5 Avril 2005)

le dit pas a lionel


----------



## macinside (5 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> J'ai aussi la place de mettre 2 ou 3 matelas gonflables (ou pliables, roulables, fumables ou que sais je encore).
> Et il y a un radiateur électrique
> Et y a le wifi aussi



la derniere fois qu'on ma promis ça je me les suis gélé grave :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (5 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la derniere fois qu'on ma promis ça je me les suis gélé grave :rateau:


Pas moins de 15° promis      (pour de vrai ).

Sinon si y a pas de BOB (_ça me fait toujours penser à "They killed BOB" ça _) y a aussi un garage intérieur dans ma résidence, ça en fait de la place pour dormir   et c'est pas très très loin du centre à pied (enfin en marchant droit) 

_Euh je précise que je déconne pour le parking _


----------



## Grug (5 Avril 2005)

peut etre que, si l'eau est bonne

_*Je viens :

*_- Rémi (from quelque part en Bretagne-Morbihan ou in NorPoD'ColêPitch'ardie)
- XMan (from Lille)
- alarache62


_*Je viens et je mange*__* :

*_ - Chaton Derrière
- Madame BackCat
- [M4K] Chaton from Rijsel 
- Bassman
- Benjamin
- AES-Canal Historique et Madame SonBOB 
- Mackie from Paris (enfin bientôt peu être)
- Spyro
- steinway (from St-Omer) 
- cham (from Bétch'une)
- bibi78
- Lio70
- Modern Thing (from Luik)

_*Se tâte*__* :

*_
- jaipatoukompri (ouai je voudrais pas non plus qu'on croit que je viens à coup sûr :rose: )
-Grug (mais si je viens, je mange ! )


----------



## benjamin (6 Avril 2005)

Ayé, mes billets sont réservés. De vendredi soir à lundi matin :modo:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2005)

faudra etre surs demain midi pour la croute si on veut aller dans un restau à réservation...

Je vous en recause demain.


----------



## Bassman (7 Avril 2005)

Allez viens grug !!


----------



## dool (7 Avril 2005)

aller vas y Grug...il fera chaud...tu aeras tes nageoires  

 bandes de soiffards


----------



## Grug (7 Avril 2005)

c'est gentil, mais en fait je peux pas


----------



## alèm (7 Avril 2005)

message perso : cham, j'amène le matos sous forme de PB140. ramène la thune !


----------



## JPTK (7 Avril 2005)

Désolé ça sera sans moi, dès samedi ou dimanche je ne serai plus dans le Nord, pour une semaine.



_*Je viens :

*_- Rémi (from quelque part en Bretagne-Morbihan ou in NorPoD'ColêPitch'ardie)
- XMan (from Lille)
- alarache62


_*Je viens et je mange*__* :

*_ - Chaton Derrière
- Madame BackCat
- [M4K] Chaton from Rijsel 
- Bassman
- Benjamin
- AES-Canal Historique et Madame SonBOB 
- Mackie from Paris (enfin bientôt peu être)
- Spyro
- steinway (from St-Omer) 
- cham (from Bétch'une)
- bibi78
- Lio70
- Modern Thing (from Luik)

_*Se tâte*__* :

*_


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2005)

Allez hop ! Pour 14 personnes, j'ai réservé une table à la Renaissance  ( nomdudju que j'en ai chié pour trouver un site là-d'sus...)

Faites moi confiance : c'est sans souci 

Du monde en plus ? en moins ?



On se donne rendez-vous à quelle heure ? (plutôt l'après-midi pour moi. J'vais pas pouvoir passer ma journée dans les trocsons, mon médecin me l'interdit


----------



## benjamin (7 Avril 2005)

Plutôt l'après-midi pour moi aussi, le temps de me réveiller et de me pomponner. 15, 16 ou 17h, c'était le choix à faire depuis quelques temps  

Les autres, vous prévoyez d'arriver quand (on va s'adapter...)


----------



## steinway (7 Avril 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Plutôt l'après-midi pour moi aussi, le temps de me réveiller et de me pomponner. 15, 16 ou 17h, c'était le choix à faire depuis quelques temps
> 
> Les autres, vous prévoyez d'arriver quand (on va s'adapter...)



je suis sur lille des demain  pour samedi votre heure sera la mienne


----------



## steinway (7 Avril 2005)

tiens au fait, faut il aller chercher qq un a la gare ?


----------



## alèm (7 Avril 2005)

l'après-midi, tranquillou. je vais juste récolter en off (via mp ou ichat donc) le phone de chaton. je conseille aux nordistes d'en faire autant (sachant que demain je serais en RTC dans la Vallée de la Somme).

je viens de voir un truc affreux : tous les sujets des AE Sauvages fusionnés en n'importe quoi. priez pour que ce sujet ne soit pas mélangé à un autre par la sainte-décision de ... :affraid:

allez adé et pis on voit samedi. bonne soirée tertous ! 

ps : classe le restau fait des ficelles picardes , j'vo pouvoir comparer avec celles qu'eum'maman m'aura laissé avant de partir en vacances !  :love:


----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2005)

bon, j'arrive a ma gare "lille flandre" vers 10h


----------



## alèm (7 Avril 2005)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> tiens au fait, faut il aller chercher qq un a la gare ?



mackie ? 

tiens à ce propos, il existe encore le café afro-tropical pas loin de la gare ? j'y passais quand je sortais de la citadelle.  (il faisait même du Rhum Bissap  )


----------



## steinway (7 Avril 2005)

[QUOTE='[MGZ] 
Faites moi confiance : c'est sans souci 
[/QUOTE]

la carte a l air tres allechante effectivement


----------



## Grug (7 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, j'arrive a ma gare "lille flandre" vers 10h


 moi pas, mais c'est sans doute parceque j'ai l'edition parisienne du monopoly !


----------



## Spyro (7 Avril 2005)

Pour ceux qui dorment sur place vous vous organisez comment alors ?   
Que je sache si je dois ranger


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> mackie ?
> 
> tiens à ce propos, il existe encore le café afro-tropical pas loin de la gare ? j'y passais quand je sortais de la citadelle.  (il faisait même du Rhum Bissap  )


 Tu veux parler de la pirogue ?? Oulalalalaaaa.... oui. Il existe toujours 

Moi je pense que 15 heures au plus tôt, c'est une heure pas mal effectivement. Mackie, si tu veux être prise en charge au matin, colle moi un mp stp.

Pour le restau, c'est une brasserie ou une de mes meilleures amies sert. C'est très bon marché, très copieux, tout à fait ce qu'il nous faut. L'impératif, c'est d'y être pour 20 heures. Autant dire que les retardataires rattraperont en route. Pour le reste, on fera au feeling, c'est encore ce qu'il y a de mieux 

Si d'autres veulent mon portable, me contacter "off" 
Angie, tu dois déjà l'avoir il me semble.

A disposition, rompez...


----------



## steinway (7 Avril 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux parler de la pirogue ?? Oulalalalaaaa.... oui. Il existe toujours



la pirogue


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2005)

Pfiou... la dernière fois que j'y suis allé (ça remonte à loin d'ailleurs ), j'ai eu un trou de 12 heures dans ma vie... Leur rhum dégomme la gueule ! Le zazou dont ils parlent c'est en fait un ti punch au père Labat (62°). Ne faites donc jamais la connerie (comme moi) de faire le concours de celui qui en bois le plus cul-sec... Le gagnant est sûr de perdre, c'est une catastrophe à retardement  Par contre, c'est délicieux !  

Le gros problème de ce bar en dehors de la traîtrise des breuvages, c'est que c'est tout petit, et que c'est über-plein de monde, surtout le samedi. Les gens sont dehors du trocson, et pour avoir à boire, faut avoir fait rugby +12 après le bac pour trouver le chemin du zinc.. et tout ramener à l'extérieur la plupart du temps en dehors des verres, sur la chemise (très bon plan pour se faire lécher toute la nuit cela dit )...


----------



## Bassman (8 Avril 2005)

Minou a dit:
			
		

> Les gens sont dehors du trocson, et pour avoir à boire, faut avoir fait rugby +12 après le bac pour trouver le chemin du zinc..



Ah ben c'est bon, moi je picolerai alors 

Pis je vous appelerai pour vous dire comment c'est


----------



## dool (8 Avril 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> et tout ramener à l'extérieur la plupart du temps en dehors des verres, sur la chemise (très bon plan pour se faire lécher toute la nuit cela dit )...



Ben mince,moi qui croyais que tu pouvais faire ça tout seul chaton...mais non,t'as besoin d'une ptite chatte?! :mouais:    

Et Bassou, j'pensais que ce serait cette citation que tu aurais reprise pour confirmer que t'allais chercher les boissons    à moins que tu ne mette que ton T-Shirt M... pour sortir


----------



## Bassman (8 Avril 2005)

ah ben tu fais bien d'en parler louloute, j'ai bien un T shirt M... sur moi la


----------



## dool (8 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ah ben tu fais bien d'en parler louloute, j'ai bien un T shirt M... sur moi la



Bon ben profites-en...teste ! 
Tu te renverses un peu(notion subjective ) de binouze sur le T-shirt et attend de voir si on viens te lécher (et si oui,QUI évidement )...pour voir si ça marche qu'avec des chemises ou non !
Nan paske moi j'suis pas sûre que ce soit les minettes qui se jettent sur ce genre de T-shirt imbibés...ça attire une population bien plus virlle non ???


----------



## Bassman (8 Avril 2005)

Bah a renverser de la binouze sur moi j'vais me retrouver avec SM et Backcat collé a moi comme des berniques


----------



## alèm (8 Avril 2005)

qui lêche qui ?


----------



## Bassman (8 Avril 2005)

Faut nous laicher maintenant meuchieur


----------



## macinside (8 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bah a renverser de la binouze sur moi j'vais me retrouver avec SM et Backcat collé a moi comme des berniques



oubli pas de venir me chercher a la gare


----------



## alèm (8 Avril 2005)

mackie t'as oublié un e ! yen a qui serait capable de te laicher à la gare !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2005)

Non ??? Arrête !!! SM ne vient pas ???  Si ? nonnnnn.... :affraid:


----------



## Spyro (8 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> oubli pas de venir me chercher a la gare


N'oublie pas ton kaway toi  

_ Il faut ptet que je fasse des courses à Euralille samedi matin, vous voulez venir ?  
(Si vous savez vraiment pas quoi faire d'autre )
_


----------



## alèm (8 Avril 2005)

bien vu le Kway, pis en plus ça peut servir de sac à vomi !


----------



## Bassman (8 Avril 2005)

d'accord mais je vomirais que dans le Kway de mackie alors


----------



## Lio70 (8 Avril 2005)

Argh! Je ne sais pas venir demain! Je dois installer une database en réseau chez un client demain après-midi, et quitter Liège vers 19h pour quitter Lille à 23h: je vois pas trop l'intérêt! Mon contrat avec le client étant ce qui l'est, je DOIS être disponible...


Désolé mais ce sera donc sans moi.


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Avril 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Argh! Je ne sais pas venir demain! Je dois installer une database en réseau chez un client demain après-midi, et quitter Liège vers 19h pour quitter Lille à 23h: je vois pas trop l'intérêt! Mon contrat avec le client étant ce qui l'est, je DOIS être disponible...
> 
> 
> Désolé mais ce sera donc sans moi.


 Snif, ca veut dire que moi non plus je sais pas viendre   

Bon, ben tant pis :rateau:


----------



## macinside (8 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Snif, ca veut dire que moi non plus je sais pas viendre
> 
> Bon, ben tant pis :rateau:



angie, il y a des trains pour la belgique qui partent de lille  allez viens ça va être la fête


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Avril 2005)

Je planifiais de revenir le soir meme parce que j'ai pas mal de choses a faire le lendemain  ca m'arrangeait mieux d'y aller avec Lio


----------



## macinside (8 Avril 2005)

aller viens ! on te paie des bières  et certain seront la dès le midi


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Avril 2005)

On voit bien que c'est ta mere qui lave encore ton linge :mouais: :rateau:


Reellement je saurais pas, je peux pas me permettre de rentrer dimanche comme je te le dis...


----------



## macinside (8 Avril 2005)

on te raccompagne ?  (et puis mère ne fait pas le repassage :rateau: )


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2005)

_*Je viens :

*_- Rémi (from quelque part en Bretagne-Morbihan ou in NorPoD'ColêPitch'ardie)
- XMan (from Lille)
- alarache62


_*Je viens et je mange*__* :

*_ - Chaton Derrière
- Madame BackCat
- [M4K] Chaton from Rijsel 
- Bassman
- Benjamin
- AES-Canal Historique et Madame SonBOB 
- Mackie from Paris (enfin bientôt peu être)
- Spyro
- steinway (from St-Omer) 
- cham (from Bétch'une)
- bibi78


_*Se tâte*__* :

*_


Bon... :mouais: :'( y'en a d'autres qui se défilent encore ???

(dommage Angie-Lio. Ça m'aurait fait plaisir de vous (re)voir...)


----------



## dool (8 Avril 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Bon... :mouais: :'( y'en a d'autres qui se défilent encore ???



 moi !

PS: j'ai décider de vous emmerder cette semaine oui  :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (8 Avril 2005)

Bon alors on se retrouve où et quand ?


----------



## Lio70 (8 Avril 2005)

Désolé Angie et BackCat    :rose:
Ce sera pour une autre fois, et je vais m'en tenir à mon idée initiale: n'assister à une AES que lorsque je suis en "congé" au moins 3 ou 4 jours d'affilée. Même le week-end, c'est trop aléatoire.

et ça me troue le cul de ne pas pouvoir venir  :rateau:


----------



## cham (8 Avril 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> message perso : cham, j'amène le matos sous forme de PB140. ramène la thune !



Putain de capitaliste ! Te payer en coquillages de l'Ile de Ré ou en bières , ce serait pas mieux ? 

Et maousse au fait, y vient po ?  :sleep:


----------



## Xman (8 Avril 2005)

Alors... Qui résume ?

Je bosse à Calais " Allé Kalé ! " donc je vous rejoins pour le houblon apértif, vers 19 H, ou vous voulez. Allé ad talleur .


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2005)

REndez-vous à 15h30 au Tudor... (voir post plus haut pour coordonnées).

L'impératif est à 20 heures au restau pour les 12 restants. Me faites pas faux bond, j'ai réservé au restau où bosse une amie. J'aime pas prendre les engagements à la légère 

Pour ceux qui savent pas, ont un doute, ont peur seuls dans le noir, même quand il fait jour, me demander mon tel par mp ou ichat...

A demain !!!!!!!


BC & Bassou


----------



## macinside (9 Avril 2005)

je déconne pour Lille


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

Mais quelle colle cenne-nà !!!   :modo:


----------



## steinway (9 Avril 2005)

9H15, Il neige sur notre belle cite flamande...


----------



## steinway (9 Avril 2005)

9h45, le soleil est revenu  viendez tous


----------



## alèm (9 Avril 2005)

je croie que c'est la première fois que la clio morbihanaise connait la neige... en plein mois d'avril quel bonheur !

on décolle apres-manger je pense (une heure de route, radars lillois compris !  )


----------



## Foguenne (9 Avril 2005)

Amusez-vous bien les amis.


----------



## steinway (9 Avril 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> je croie que c'est la première fois que la clio morbihanaise connait la neige... en plein mois d'avril quel bonheur !
> 
> on décolle apres-manger je pense (une heure de route, radars lillois compris !  )



a tout a l heure !!!


----------



## cham (9 Avril 2005)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> 9h45, le soleil est revenu  viendez tous



C'est marrant, ça a fondu le temps que j'aille aux toilettes.  

(Désolé  )


----------



## Spyro (9 Avril 2005)

Bon je sais pas si vous pourrez le lire  
Mais c'est pour dire que là je vais pas pouvoir être là à 15h30. :hein: 
Je serai là au resto cependant


----------



## alèm (10 Avril 2005)

bon, mackie est bien couché. Madame et oim, bientôt (avec le chat sur le dos pas dans le dos hein !  )

Merci à Chaton (et madame), Steinway, Bassman, Spyro, Cham (t'as pas gagné !  ) et Mossieur l'Admin pas frileux  pour cette très très agréable journée dans cette bonne ville de Lille.

maintenant, on les connait les 9 boulets de ce forum... bien ancrés dans les murs de Lille !!    

hey, finalement, vous y êtes allés dans les bars à filles ?


----------



## alèm (10 Avril 2005)

nota : mackie n'aura vomi qu'une seule fois... j'en serais presque déçu ! un vomi à 18H, c'est trop tôt ! ça fait un peu comme une crême brulée arrivant à la place d'une ficelle picarde...


----------



## ficelle (10 Avril 2005)

Mademoiselle Adèle a 11 ans... 
je fini de remplir le lave-vaisselle, et dodo !


----------



## ficelle (10 Avril 2005)

Mademoiselle Adèle a 11 ans... 
je fini de remplir le lave-vaisselle, et dodo !


----------



## cham (10 Avril 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> Mademoiselle Adèle a 11 ans...
> je fini de remplir le lave-vaisselle, et dodo !





			
				ficelle a dit:
			
		

> Mademoiselle Adèle a 11 ans...
> je fini de remplir le lave-vaisselle, et dodo !


Ok, c'est noté.


----------



## cham (10 Avril 2005)

Merci à tous pour votre participation. 

J'espère que Mackie n'est pas tombé du lit cette nuit ou que sa chaise ne va pas se faire la malle au petit déj'. Je voudrais pas qu'il finisse avec la tête dans une façade. 

Merci à Chaton (je me permets  ) pour la visite et à tous pour votre participation. 

P'tain j'ai entraînement maintenant, dur.


----------



## steinway (10 Avril 2005)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Merci à tous pour votre participation.



merci a toi aussi  notamment pour la discussion a la renaissance 



			
				cham a dit:
			
		

> Merci à Chaton (je me permets  ) pour la visite



et vive les boulets du nord pas de calais


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

C'est bassou qui cause dans l'tuyau la :

Merci a tous aussi pour cette journée et soirée vraiment sympathique.
Bravo l'chatdansl'dos pour l'orga  mais bon c'est lui le boss alors...

Becots a tous
Fadansl'dos


----------



## cham (10 Avril 2005)

Vindieu, i pélo am'baraque ach'teur !


----------



## dool (10 Avril 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> C'est bassou qui cause dans l'tuyau la :



 Y cause dans le tuyau à Chaton


----------



## supermoquette (10 Avril 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Y cause dans le tuyau à Chaton


les gamerz...


fps

ouais ouais


----------



## Grug (10 Avril 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Y cause dans le tuyau à Chaton


 :affraid: la charte :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

Bassou toujours :

Z'auriez mieux fait de venir tiens


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Bassou toujours :
> 
> Z'auriez mieux fait de venir tiens




Moi je suis pas sûr... 

Merci à tous ! C'étaient de très bons moments avec des gens de qualité, tous sans exception !

Ce fut court, malgré tout, et la prochaine mériterait plus de monde également, mais pour un événement qu'on attendait depuis 2 ans au moins, c'était un bonheur : les hauts faits de cette édition : Mackie + 5 kwaks (dont 4 pressions !!) + une trois monts + une peau de Zébre = rafale de 4 raouls avec pédal d'enculage, et force centripète du même métal. Le tout, à 18 heures.
Ensuite, le même Mackie, avec son paquetage sus-nommé augmenté d'un apéro, deux trois monts et une tentative de rachat de photos compromettantes en position d'équilibre précaire = chute tonitruante en plein milieu du restaurant... (désolé, mais j'ai raté la photo, je pleurais trop de rire !)

Nous avons également rendu une tite visite aux boulets de Lille, maintenant, certains d'entre vous savent ce que je fais pour faire disparaître les boulets que je croise ici  

bref. Photos à suivre, j'ai pas trop le temps là, j'espère que vous êtes bien rentrés les uns les autres, et Rémi, j'ai été ravi de te revoir, et de faire connaissance de ta charmante Natacha  Portez-vous bien tous !


----------



## alèm (10 Avril 2005)

Mackie allait bien quand on l'a amené au Métro "porte de la chapelle". il n'a même pas tapé le chat qui a pourtant bien fait chier son monde tout au long de l'autoroute (tout comme ces abrutis de parigots ne sachant pas conduire autrement que "comme sur le périph" ce qui a 130Km/h est "un peu" risqué !  )

je précise même que Mackie n'a pas dit "ta gueule" au chat, ce qui prouve qu'il a décuvé ! D)

bon, on s'est fait eune tiote réderie dans la vallée de la Somme, on est allé vire quelques touchantes lettres d'Apollinaire à ch'l'Historial d'euch'Grinde Guerre et à choque fouo, eh bin, Mackie il est venu avec ! ( )

bon adé tertous ! j'poste ch'pmollé d'photos k'joro fait (et chés treux d'boulets dins chés murs d'ché mi !  ) kin ch'ro seurti d'euch'baignouère ! 

bécot à ti Chaton et bécots a tertous !


----------



## mado (10 Avril 2005)

Je m'inscrute pas.
Juste vous dire que c'est cool de lire ce fil.

C'était pas mal dans le sud aussi..


----------



## alèm (10 Avril 2005)

c'est quoi le skype d'adèle déjà ? c'est pour lui laisser un message ! 

bise madonna !


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Avril 2005)

Et pour les absents du jour (  ) on peut voir les photos ?


----------



## cham (10 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Et pour les absents du jour (  ) on peut voir les photos ?





			
				Mackie a dit:
			
		

> TA GUEULE !





(12345 caractères sinon c'est trop court :mouais: )


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Avril 2005)

Gnu ?  je sais qu'il n'arrêtait pas de dire ça à tout bout de champ mais quand même Cham :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Et pour les absents du jour (  ) on peut voir les photos ?


 Dès que je redescends en dessous de 2 grammes, promis...


----------



## cham (10 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Gnu ?  je sais qu'il n'arrêtait pas de dire ça à tout bout de champ mais quand même Cham :rateau:



Mille excuses, mes propos ont dépassé ma pensée.  

Mais z'ai bien rigolé quand même !  :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (11 Avril 2005)

Nous aussi cham


----------



## Grug (11 Avril 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Dès que je redescends en dessous de 2 grammes, promis...


 pfff, dès que tu vas redescendre, tu vas t'apercevoir qu'elles sont floues :d


----------



## Bassman (11 Avril 2005)

C'est bien possible


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

C'est ça ! On lui dira  Bande de moules tiens !


----------



## Amok (11 Avril 2005)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Mackie + 5 kwaks (dont 4 pressions !!) + une trois monts + une peau de Zébre = rafale de 4 raouls avec pédal d'enculage, et force centripète du même métal. Le tout, à 18 heures.
> Ensuite, le même Mackie, avec son paquetage sus-nommé augmenté d'un apéro, deux trois monts et une tentative de rachat de photos compromettantes en position d'équilibre précaire = chute tonitruante en plein milieu du restaurant...



Dites nous que c'est une blague !!!! 

Il a vraiment gerbé à 18 heures ???!!!  :love:


----------



## Bassman (11 Avril 2005)

oui 

Lui te repondrais "ta gueule" mais nous on te certifie qu'a 18h chrono il deposait sa gerbe a la memoire des anciens combattant tombés au champs d'honneur (ou au bras d'honneur je sais pu bien)


----------



## Amok (11 Avril 2005)

Petite précision : nous parlons bien du Mackie des forums ?  De celui qui se vante sur iChat de faire le parcours du combattant avec 3 grammes dans les tuyaux ?!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

Juré craché Pascal ! ("PTOUUU ! - schplokk")

Faut dire, venir comme ça faire le beau chez les grands... Enfin blague à part, il n'y a pas eu que ça non plus. Je veux pas charger le petit Mackie plus qu'il n'arrive à le faire lui-même non plus ! Je crois qu'il s'est bien amusé et je suis sûr que nous aussi


----------



## steinway (11 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Dites nous que c'est une blague !!!!



non pas vraiment... 



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il a vraiment gerbé à 18 heures ???!!!  :love:



oui...


----------



## steinway (11 Avril 2005)

Mackie et Chaton quand vous aurez un peu de temps, mettez nous en ligne les photos


----------



## macinside (11 Avril 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Juré craché Pascal ! ("PTOUUU ! - schplokk")
> 
> Faut dire, venir comme ça faire le beau chez les grands... Enfin blague à part, il n'y a pas eu que ça non plus. Je veux pas charger le petit Mackie plus qu'il n'arrive à le faire lui-même non plus ! Je crois qu'il s'est bien amusé et je suis sûr que nous aussi



enfin, c'est pas la faute a la kwak, c'est la faute a la sauce des spaghetti de chaton


----------



## Amok (11 Avril 2005)

Ce qu'il faut envisager pour la future AES, c'est un paquet de couches. On lui collera sur le visage, faisant passer les oreilles par les trous prévus initialement pour les jambes. Prévoir aussi des trous pour les yeux, qu'il ne se viande pas partout.

Qui se dévoue pour le changer de temps en temps ?


----------



## macinside (11 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ce qu'il faut envisager pour la future AES, c'est un paquet de couches. On lui collera sur le visage, faisant passer les oreilles par les trous prévus initialement pour les jambes. Prévoir aussi des trous pour les yeux, qu'il ne se viande pas partout.
> 
> Qui se dévoue pour le changer de temps en temps ?



note : offrir un verre de cyanure a amok


----------



## Xman (11 Avril 2005)

Suis rentré trop tard du boulot, 20h30  et, à vous lire j'ai vraiment loupé quelque chose...Enfin, tant pis, vous ne mettrez pas encore cette fois un visage au canard volant...enfin qui essaye et qui n'arrive pas. je suis tout de même heureux que les caniveaux de Lille ont gardé l'emprunte du passage de MacGé...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

note : mettre en deuxième position des sanctions forumiques, entre le supplice de l'ipod et la discussion endiablée avec 26000


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> enfin, c'est pas la faute a la kwak, c'est la faute a la sauce des spaghetti de chaton


 Crache dans la soupe, Vermine !!! Je te réinviterai dans mon antre, compte là-dessus !


----------



## Bassman (11 Avril 2005)

Elles etaient très bonnes les pâtes en plus.

C'est gaulé comme une ablette et ca tiens pas la Kwak, a quand les AES Kids pour les gamins comme mackie ?


----------



## alèm (11 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ce qu'il faut envisager pour la future AES, c'est un paquet de couches. On lui collera sur le visage, faisant passer les oreilles par les trous prévus initialement pour les jambes. Prévoir aussi des trous pour les yeux, qu'il ne se viande pas partout.
> 
> Qui se dévoue pour le changer de temps en temps ?



pas de trous pour les yeux, il serait capable de faire 200photos de ma chère et tendre encore une fois ! 

ps : pourquoi il a pas osé avec M'ame Chaton ?


----------



## Bassman (11 Avril 2005)

un probleme de gabarit sans doute


----------



## ficelle (11 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> enfin, c'est pas la faute a la kwak, c'est la faute a la sauce des spaghetti de chaton



tiens, ça change... l'autre jour à la maison, c'etait la faute du chili 

tu dois avoir un problème avec les plats en sauces


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

Faut le comprendre... c'est beaucoup moins bon de la façon dont il les réchauffe !!


----------



## cham (11 Avril 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Suis rentré trop tard du boulot, 20h30  et, à vous lire j'ai vraiment loupé quelque chose...Enfin, tant pis, vous ne mettrez pas encore cette fois un visage au canard volant...enfin qui essaye et qui n'arrive pas. je suis tout de même heureux que les caniveaux de Lille ont gardé l'emprunte du passage de MacGé...



A vrai dire, c'est plutôt les chiottes design du tudor qui s'en souviennent.  

Jamais su d'ailleurs si j'étais pas dans les toilettes pour filles moi...


----------



## Amok (11 Avril 2005)

C'est maintenant une triste évidence : Mackie ne sera jamais administrateur. Je propose donc, en titre de consolation, de le nommer "mascotte officielle des AES".


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

Livré avec combinaison étanche ?


----------



## alèm (11 Avril 2005)

les boules à Chaton !


----------



## macinside (11 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est maintenant une triste évidence : Mackie ne sera jamais administrateur..




j'ai pourtant la coupe d'admin  


et j'ai meme tenté de pirater le forum via auchan


----------



## steinway (11 Avril 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> les boules à Chaton !



merci AES !!! 

(desole : Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à AES-Canal Historique.)


----------



## benjamin (11 Avril 2005)

Merci pour cette soirée.
Pour ne rien vous cacher, j'ai eu beaucoup de mal à vous rejoindre (excusez l'heure tardive de mon arrivée, d'ailleurs), mais je ne regrette finalement vraiment pas ces quelques moments très agréables passés en votre compagnie.
Il y aura évidemment moyen d'en refaire une dans quelques temps. Il faudra juste réussir à la saupoudrer de quelques belges


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

Moi aussi j'sais l'faire !!!


----------



## ficelle (12 Avril 2005)

Qui a parlé de 3 Monts !?


----------



## ficelle (12 Avril 2005)

toute une histoire cette 3 Monts ! :love:


----------



## ficelle (12 Avril 2005)

Une ch'tite dernière pour la route...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

Ma bière préférée !!!!!!! L'émotion m'étreint...  :')


----------



## alèm (12 Avril 2005)

ficelle : t'as oublié le Digital Ice sur ton Epson ! 

ayé, j'ai fini de pisser de rire Chaton !


----------



## ficelle (12 Avril 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> ficelle : t'as oublié le Digital Ice sur ton Epson !



kodachrome 64


----------



## alèm (12 Avril 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> kodachrome 64



je m'en serais douté à la légère dominante sur le rendu des briques ! une belle signature que ma pelloche adorée ! 

je voulais juste que tu le dises ! :love: (il est où le smiley "bisou" ?  )


----------



## Bassman (12 Avril 2005)

Sympa ces photos :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

Je viendrais bien pour la prochaine rencontre vu que j'habite à 25 km


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

Donc si j'ai bien compris c'est ici que ça se passe pour les Lillois ?


----------



## Grug (12 Avril 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Donc si j'ai bien compris c'est ici que ça se passe pour les Lillois ?


 ben non, c'est passé


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

J'ai du louper quelque chose....


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2005)

t'inquiètes min fiu, on n'en f'ro eune bientôt, quitte à entrainer mackie en courant à la citadelle pour qu'il ne vomisse pas ses Kwak à 18h (quelle honte ! vomir de si bonnes bières !  comme si la bière était faite pour être vomie !  il a rien compris à la bière lui !  )


----------



## alèm (14 Avril 2005)

alors, c'était bien ? 

(chaton : mes respects à ta maman, elle est tout comme son fils : adorable !  )


----------



## ficelle (14 Avril 2005)

allé, viens remi, on t'attend !


----------



## alèm (14 Avril 2005)

peux pas, je discute avec toinou !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

Y en a qui courrent autour de la citadelle ici ?


----------



## mado (14 Avril 2005)

Alèm ?
Alèm ?

Ça me rappelle vaguement quelque chose..

 :love:


----------



## alèm (15 Avril 2005)

un ou deux poètes portugais ? moi aussi, ça  me fait ça à chaque fois !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Y en a qui courrent autour de la citadelle ici ?



oui oui oui


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2005)

BOn, prochain coup que je vais courrir je mettrais un ptit message


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> alors, c'était bien ?
> 
> (chaton : mes respects à ta maman, elle est tout comme son fils : adorable !  )


 Je lui ai dit  Elle te remercie  (je t'ai dit que j'étais content de te revoir au fait ???)


----------



## Bassman (16 Avril 2005)

Faux cul, tu disais plus pareil en rentrant samedi soir


----------



## cham (16 Avril 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Y en a qui courrent autour de la citadelle ici ?



Pourquoi j'ai toujours l'impression d'habiter en province ??? Même par rapport aux lillois... Ze veux aller courir avec vous à la ville ! :mouais:


----------



## alèm (16 Avril 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Je lui ai dit  Elle te remercie  (je t'ai dit que j'étais content de te revoir au fait ???)



oui tu me l'as dit ! 

au fait, comme il manquait un trois fois rien dans le carton, je te l'envois sous pli postal lundi !  (j'ai gardé le cable firewire, tu m'en veux pas dit ?  )


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

Euh... il ne manquait rien... A part le câble FW mais c'est effectivement pas grave


----------



## marion (5 Mai 2005)

Quelle bonne idée d'organiser votre pitite réunion à Lille!! Moi naïve que je suis je pense que benjamin vient passer un week-end pour me voir, mais non il m'abandonne toute une soirée jusque très tard dans la nuit pour être avec ses "amis" des forums..... à ne plus refaire!


----------



## alèm (5 Mai 2005)

marion a dit:
			
		

> Quelle bonne idée d'organiser votre pitite réunion à Lille!! Moi naïve que je suis je pense que benjamin vient passer un week-end pour me voir, mais non il m'abandonne toute une soirée jusque très tard dans la nuit pour être avec ses "amis" des forums..... à ne plus refaire!



bah si au contraire eum'tiote !! 

mi ch'rai auchi d'avis que quand qu'to viens a Paris, tu viennes no faire in tiot bec' ! pasqu'on intin békeu causer d'ti mais c'est quand qu'on va t'vire ?    :rose:  :rateau:    :love: 

bon, à ch'prochaine à Rijsel, tu vins boire d'eul'lambic avec nouzottes ?


----------



## benjamin (5 Mai 2005)

marion a dit:
			
		

> Quelle bonne idée d'organiser votre pitite réunion à Lille!! Moi naïve que je suis je pense que benjamin vient passer un week-end pour me voir, mais non il m'abandonne toute une soirée jusque très tard dans la nuit pour être avec ses "amis" des forums..... à ne plus refaire!



Je croyais que t'avais adoré ta soirée devant la télé  
Et quel plaisir de te réveiller à deux heures passées :love: 

À refaire


----------



## alèm (5 Mai 2005)

on veut pas savoir !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2005)

Euh... Ben si, pourquoi ???


----------



## alèm (9 Mai 2005)

ah bon ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2005)

Apparemment


----------

